# Who has the baddest singlespeed?



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

So, I herniated a disc last week and spent a good majority of the last 7 days on the couch keeping myself busy reading up on everything the world wide web has to offer...I'm building up a new SS 29er at the beginning of the year and was looking for inspiration..I realize that SS and all-out no expense-spared builds don't necessarily go hand in hand, but for those who said f-the budget let me see what you have!

Even if it's not yours post up some pics, love to see what's out there.

-Gabe


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/finally-13s-656281.html


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

I stole the OP's picture from that thread to get the inspiration going. Bad-ass singlespeeds can be carbon, ti, steel, alloy, rigid..doesn't matter to me. I'm talking custom built, or stock and customized, one off paint schemes, cool wheels or custom bits..Lets see what you have mtbr!


----------



## htrdoug (Mar 19, 2011)

Seems like "question asked-question answered"


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

If you are looking for a weight-weenie 29er, this isn't it


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

That is one burly machine!


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

perttime said:


> If you are looking for a weight-weenie 29er, this isn't it


Mine either. No pic at the moment. Custom steel frame/rigid fork, stans flow wheels, dh cranks ( I used to be 230 lbs) thomson stem/seatpost, a seat, some grips, hydro brakes.

It weighs more than a lot of the guys' bikes around here. I spend a lot of time fretting about my bikes weight..........at the trail head waiting for everyone else 

LIke most things in life, it's the singer, not the song.


----------



## Igoreha (Feb 20, 2010)

My new SS


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

errr...this bloke does


----------



## Igoreha (Feb 20, 2010)

Cool paint!


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

^very cool!

I'm a big fan of my Monocog. Probably not the baddest ss around, but in my mind it is. No frills 08 Monocog frame with an upgraded wheelset (hopes laced to i23 hoops) and other misc stuff. I have put about $800 in this bike since it was given to me as a gift from my wife about 5 years ago:
















Sorry for the bad photos...bad meaning bad not bad meaning good.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

I like mine ...

Ventana El Comandante
Kings with Flows.
Modified XTR960.
King Headeset.
King Bottom Bracket.
Thomson Masterpiece seatpost.
Thomson seat collar.
Thomson X4 Stem.
Niner Carbon handlebar.
Magura Marta SL brakes.
Niner carbon fork.










SPP


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Here is a custom Strong single that I had built up a few years back.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Some rad bikes so far!


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

We already have a thread called "Post your SS."


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

phsycle said:


> We already have a thread called "Post your SS."


Believe me I know that thread, and I have nothing against completely stock off the shelf bikes or geared conversions, but that's a majority of them....

I'm hoping to see some awesome custom stuff, unique builds, built to the max bikes, to give me some ideas for the bike I'm putting together over the winter. That doesn't mean it has to weigh 8lbs or Cost $11k....but it would cool if there was something like that too!


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

Zen Cyclery said:


> Here is a custom Strong single that I had built up a few years back.


Yes!!


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

i like my Hunter...


----------



## Blue Sugar (Feb 16, 2004)

*I*

I like my Monocog too. I've replaced just about everything but the wheels.


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

Seeing those wheels makes me wish I didn't already have set for the build...Digging it!



CHUM said:


> i like my Hunter...


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

*On One 4569er*

Steel rigid SS

On One 456 frame with a Salsa 29er fork

I have a 26", 650b and 29" front wheel for this bike and swap them depending on the ride

I carry a 14,15 and 16T cog. I use the Yess tensioner for the 14 and 15 and I bypass the tensioner for the 16

I like to think of it as a SS with a lot of variety

set up 69er in these pics


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

aha! this is the thread where everyone tosses in a vote and a pic for their own bike  ok I'll play 

Independent Fabrication custom Titanium Deluxe SS with team paint scheme (the first one to fly the latest team color scheme). Had them build it up with a bit stiffer rear end than normal for racing applications.

Frame only outta the box:









Built









moar pics here:
The Independent Fabrication Owners' Club :: Ti Deluxe Singlespeed in Team Colours :: ifrider.com


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

That is close to what I'm hoping my bike will look built up..Well, component-wise. I've been trying to trade a new M985 crankset that I have for a 980 double trail so I can run the same setup as you.

I have a Lynskey Pro29 SL frame on order, I would love to support Indy Fab, but I didn't have the budget for one of those truly bad-ass TI frames.



Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> aha! this is the thread where everyone tosses in a vote and a pic for their own bike  ok I'll play
> 
> Independent Fabrication custom Titanium Deluxe SS with team paint scheme (the first one to fly the latest team color scheme). Had them build it up with a bit stiffer rear end than normal for racing applications.
> 
> ...


----------



## can't get right (May 15, 2005)

CHUM said:


> i like my Hunter...


I like this pic because you can tell it gets the hell ridden right out of it.

Two miss matched water bottles, a light, yet consistent patina of dust and a Big Air taped to the seatpost.


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Who has the baddest singlespeed? 

That is the easiest question here.

I do. and i'm making it better.
Gunnar w/ a on/one carbon fork, super Easton SS wheel and lots of other kick ass parts.


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Who has the baddest singlespeed? 

I do.
U do.
We all do.
I'm amazed at how "kick ass" my bike is and the fact that you may have a nice bike and it may be better than mine. I still "think" mine is better. And my SS may looks stupid to you, but it's still better than yours. 
But what happens when my 29 SS is ready to ride?
Right now my 26 SS Rules.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

Interesting thread with some good "baddest" bikes and I think I get what the original poster is looking for. I think is goal is to see what can be done for an ultimate bike.

Personally I like bikes with a custom touch and a consistent theme. A friend of mine has what I think is a fairly nice looking build with a nice selection of components and colors that look good together. 









My own dream bike is a few years away. My current bike is a work in progress and not yet ready for this thread.


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

You got it....I may have to dig through my history and add some pics of bikes that come to mind. Sometimes things as simple as high-quality matching off the shelf parts can really make a bike stand out. It's how it comes together.

Your friends bike is sweet!



febikes said:


> Interesting thread with some good "baddest" bikes and I think I get what the original poster is looking for. I think is goal is to see what can be done for an ultimate bike.
> 
> Personally I like bikes with a custom touch and a consistent theme. A friend of mine has what I think is a fairly nice looking build with a nice selection of components and colors that look good together.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

My (now sold) A9C


----------



## can't get right (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Dry Side (Jun 7, 2011)

Nothing bad about my A9C SS..


----------



## zion zig zag (Jul 6, 2006)

Tyrone wins.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

My Vertigo Cycles titanium fat bike is the best bike I've ever had :thumbsup:


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Tough to beat these...









Not taking away from the other bikes posted....they're very nice!


----------



## SleepeRst (Nov 30, 2011)

I think mine is pretty fun!


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

From the original poster...



Gabriel J said:


> ....looking for inspiration..I realize that SS and all-out no expense-spared builds don't necessarily go hand in hand, but for those who said f-the budget let me see what you have!


We can make this yet another post a photo of your bike thread but I think the OP was thinking it would be more of a collection of super high end builds.

I am not trying to hate but in my book quite a few of the bikes posted on the thread are not up to the standards the OP was asking for. Seriously BB7s, china cromo is fun and all but I think the OP was looking for seriously high end stuff. I mean please... if rims are made in Taiwan the label should say "Taiwan Classic".

For me, a seriously high end bike would be a top of the line frame dressed up with top of the line components with things like ENVE rims with I9, King, Hadley, hubs. I have some nice stuff on my bike but it is not nearly at the level the OP was looking for so I did not post my own bike.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

Drevil said:


> My Vertigo Cycles titanium fat bike is the best bike I've ever had :thumbsup:


Very nice bike!

That is a seriously long seat post, is it custom and how long is it?


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

febikes said:


> Very nice bike!
> 
> That is a seriously long seat post, is it custom and how long is it?


Thanks. The seatpost is a titanium Eriksen 30.9 layback with a custom length of 450mm. I wanted as much standover as possible so I can jump around on it more easily.


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

febikes said:


> For me, a seriously high end bike would be a top of the line frame dressed up with top of the line components with things like ENVE rims with I9, King, Hadley, hubs. I have some nice stuff on my bike but it is not nearly at the level the OP was looking for so I did not post my own bike.


I share the same sentiment. I love quality parts and craftsmanship and whenever possible will use it on my bikes. Based on some of the SS builds i've seen in person I know we aren't alone.

There are some ENVE parts on my build list..If they replace the Easton carbon parts I have now will depend on how much side work and overtime I can do.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

What the heck, I'll show off my bike again.

Black Sheep Luna Vista frame and Faith Truss Fork
CK Headset, bottom bracket and hubs
Stans 355 rims, DT supercomps
XTR M960 crank, cut and polished with HBC rings
Thomson Seatpost and stem
Bontrager RXL carbon seat, Ti Cycles Double S Bar
Candy 2 Ti's with aftermarket Ti axles
Juicy Ultimates

I'm happy with it... sorry for the crappy picture, I just ran outside to grab it !!


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Because I built the frame myself...


----------



## bkirby10 (Feb 23, 2012)

Love my Juice!!!


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

I'd say this, Ned's championship bike from a couple years ago. It has a couple nice bits but I'd say it's a lot more than the bike in this case.


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

120 said:


> Tough to beat these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh man, gotta love Engins!! Nice bike!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

I hate threads like this,one day Im gonna build a bike


----------



## Sologear (Oct 27, 2012)

Take the opportunity to show My badass homemade 29er


----------



## HOV (Apr 16, 2012)

flipnidaho said:


> Because I built the frame myself...


Kudos on building the frame!

Mine isn't the most high end build, but for a Dawes frame it's probably 90 percentile. I LOVE this frame.

Wheels: Sun Ringle MTX 33 (36 hole) laced 4-cross with swaged DT Swiss spokes to Hope Pro II hubs. Built by Mike Curiak.
Cranks/pedals: Shimano XT, Crank Bros Eggbeaters
Brakes: Avid BB7 with Avid Speed Levers (I have no desire to ever upgrade from these). 180mm up front, 160mm in back.
Headset: Cane Creek 40
Saddle: Brooks B17, held in place by a Thomson seatpost clamp
Stem: Specialized Comp (adjustable by means of shims)
Bars: Stock Dawes baby! Love these things... sturdy, great riding position.
Fork: Manitou Tower Pro

It's my $180 CL special outfitted with $1500 of parts.


IMAG0116[1] by Locuscope, on Flickr


----------



## ask (Aug 18, 2009)

This one is still a work in progress... But I'm digging my Lurcher budget build so far.


----------



## ask (Aug 18, 2009)

This one is still a work in progress... But I'm digging my Lurcher budget build so far.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

ask said:


> This one is still a work in progress... But I'm digging my Lurcher budget build so far.


Do theses frames have swap outs?


----------



## ask (Aug 18, 2009)

SS Hack said:


> Do theses frames have swap outs?


Yes... The frame can swap between vertical and horizontal dropouts.  This Lurcher model is the SS specific model and shipped with the horizontal dropouts. It also does not have all the cable stops for shifter cables (but a few zip ties can solve that issue). I think the normal geared model comes with the vertical dropouts and all the cable stops.


----------



## shackleton47 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Here's mine.*

2012 Salsa El Mariachi SS.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hopefully from a ride in the past 2 days! Don't believe I've seen it in person but that's badaSS Chum!


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

This thread has jumped the shark.


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 7, 2004)

my offering, several incarnations of the versitale BuSS


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

gsteitz said:


> This thread has jumped the shark.


I tried.


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

Pics stolen....but here's more what I was hoping to see:

Pedalhead's custom Singular frame:










Kampfire's one9:










Santa Cruzing's Highball carbon:










mmoen's Superfly:










mbeardsl custom Kish ti:










invader_zoom's custom Cycsco Cycles:


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Gabriel J said:


> You got it....I may have to dig through my history and add some pics of bikes that come to mind. Sometimes things as simple as high-quality matching off the shelf parts can really make a bike stand out. It's how it comes together.
> 
> Your friends bike is sweet!


Thanks - Here's my other one  Not really "bad" but a ton of fun.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

I should also say I switched out the black Thompson post for a Eriksen Ti with blue hardware on the Kish. Looks and rides MUCH better. Also silent as can be. The Thompson creaked like crazy which I've never had before on any other bike.

I like the small details like matching nipples, valve collar and cap, etc. Hard to walk the line of too much vs just enough customization


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

Well Christmas came early this year and my frame came a month earlier than I had expected.. Within a couple hours of receiving it, my "baddest singlespeed" was born. I had to cut back on the parts budget a bit, so a few items were scaled down, but after 30mi I am in love.

-Gabe


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

VERY nice! Love the gold chain tying the fork together. 

De-sticker those hoops!! (my pet peeve)

What post is that?

Whats up with the wire on the brake bolts? Never seen that.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)




----------



## heyitsmebob (Apr 7, 2011)

Here is my current build in progress. All parts are either at my shop, in which I work, or on backorder waiting to ship.

Frame: Trek 69er 17.5 (new old stock...two of them  )
Fork: Niner carbon, nude
Brakeset: Shimano XTR Trail
Crankset: Sram XO (grey/black)
Chainring: 32t MRP Bling Ring
Pedals: SHimano XTR
Bottom Bracket: Chris King Ceramic GXP (brown ano)
Rear Cog: Chris King 18t
Seatpost: Thomson Masterpiece
Saddle: Fizik Gobi XM or Charge Spoon (brown leather)
Handlebar: Bontrager Big Sweep RXL carbon
Grips: ODI Cross Trainer (brown, new old stock)
Stem: Bontrager XXX 75mm carbon
Headset: Chris King (brown ano)
Wheels: Front 29" Stan's Crest Chris King hubs (ceramic, brown ano)
Rear 26" Stan's Crest Chris King SS hub (ceramic, brown ano)

If anyone has any suggestions I really want to hear them because I am trying to make a very unique and "bad ass" single speed. Doesn't get much more unique than a 69er. Should be finished by the end of January and I'll post up pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Hate, LOVE, to say it, but I do. I'll take the Pepsi challenge to any of the SS's displayed so far. And there have been some baddest singlespeeds posted up, no doubt! But you only get to see my single speeds when you're riding with me and WoS ;-)


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

@ Gabriel: Oh my! I haven't scanned pics of a bike for the details like I did yours for some time. I'm in lust. My bikes are going to sense something's....different.


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

mbeardsl said:


> VERY nice! Love the gold chain tying the fork together.
> 
> De-sticker those hoops!! (my pet peeve)
> 
> ...


I don't dig the stickers myself, just been too lazy to spend the time peeling em off.

Seatpost is an Easton EC70 27.2

The safety wire is just a detail that serves more form than function (although it is done correctly)..My brother and I were both aviation mechanics in the military so I knew he'd get a smile on his face when he noticed that.



Malibu412 said:


> @ Gabriel: Oh my! I haven't scanned pics of a bike for the details like I did yours for some time. I'm in lust. My bikes are going to sense something's....different.


Thanks! I'm not too proud to admit that I went out to the garage a few times just to stare at the bike on the stand for a minute or two.

-Gabe


----------



## MNRon (Sep 30, 2011)

mbeardsl said:


> VERY nice! Love the gold chain tying the fork together.
> 
> De-sticker those hoops!! (my pet peeve)
> 
> Whats up with the wire on the brake bolts? Never seen that.


Mt pet peeve - de-stickering hoops. Looks like someone hiding a cheap brand... 

Safety wired brake mounting bolts. I bet you raced motorcycles at some point...


----------



## heyitsmebob (Apr 7, 2011)

MNRon said:


> Mt pet peeve - de-stickering hoops. Looks like someone hiding a cheap brand...
> 
> Safety wired brake mounting bolts. I bet you raced motorcycles at some point...


My pet peeve: HEY EVERYONE look at me and my stickers on the wheels, BE IMPRESSED BY MY STICKERS!


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Holy Twsted Downtube Batman!*



Gabriel J said:


> Well Christmas came early this year and my frame came a month earlier than I had expected.. Within a couple hours of receiving it, my "baddest singlespeed" was born. I had to cut back on the parts budget a bit, so a few items were scaled down, but after 30mi I am in love.
> 
> -Gabe


That is a spectacular build!:thumbsup:


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

My BadA$$ Single-Speed.. Jesus approved!!

by the way why would anyone de-sticker the rims? weight reduction of the rolling mass?? i don't get it.. what's next, debranding your frames, forks ect.. there is some tacky **** there!!


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice bikes everyone. I also have a Lynskey single speed, but I would hardly call my bike badass. But I consider myself fortunate to have it.

However, the only badass part of a single speed is the rider. And even that is not always the case.


----------



## redzepplinrob (Sep 24, 2012)

redline monocog 29er,alot of value


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

serious said:


> Nice bikes everyone. I also have a Lynskey single speed, but I would hardly call my bike badass. But I consider myself fortunate to have it.
> 
> However, the only badass part of a single speed is the rider. And even that is not always the case.


Are you "serious"?


----------



## JeffL (Jan 25, 2009)

This is beginning to look like a Lynskey party...


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

Loving it!!

Gabe, Serious and JeffL, awesome builds!!


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

vudu said:


> Loving it!!
> 
> Gabe, Serious and JeffL, awesome builds!!


It's funny how in just a few posts the Lynskey "baddest" singlespeed photo section has started!


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

I do 

My friend who started a frame building company called Swarf Cycles built it for me. It is steel, main tubes are 853. I run it as rohloff and SS. 

Stu

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1x9 vassago (Oct 31, 2009)

*My 2012 gunnar ss 26*

:thumbsup:


----------



## doctrine (Jun 11, 2007)

My Kona A, started with a bare frame:


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

vudu said:


> Loving it!!
> 
> Gabe, Serious and JeffL, awesome builds!!


We are all very lucky to have these bikes. I am sure you feel the same way too. :thumbsup:


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*FrankenSSpeed!*



1x9 vassago said:


> :thumbsup:


Is that square tubing or an optical illusion from the camera??


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

JMac47 said:


> Is that square tubing or an optical illusion from the camera??


I think its just camera shake 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JeepDave (Jul 21, 2012)

Gabriel J said:


> Well Christmas came early this year and my frame came a month earlier than I had expected.. Within a couple hours of receiving it, my "baddest singlespeed" was born. I had to cut back on the parts budget a bit, so a few items were scaled down, but after 30mi I am in love.
> 
> -Gabe


I believe you sir are the winner! Simply awesome


----------



## ardmoregeorge (Jan 12, 2011)

Some very fine examples here.


----------



## ardmoregeorge (Jan 12, 2011)

I'll post my ss carbon stumpjumper when my post count is up.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Gabriel J said:


> Well Christmas came early this year and my frame came a month earlier than I had expected.. Within a couple hours of receiving it, my "baddest singlespeed" was born. I had to cut back on the parts budget a bit, so a few items were scaled down, but after 30mi I am in love.
> 
> -Gabe


Lots of BLING there! But the coolest thing I have seen and actually haven't seen before was WTH you actually do with the little wire that comes with the M985 brakes! Mine are still in the box. I figured it was to tie the bolts in somehow but this the first time I have actually seen it done!


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Given the cockpit parts*



Stuart B said:


> I think its just camera shake
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Probably doesn't shake too bad while riding tho! I spy Moots TI seatpost,stem and possibly bars. Curious too if that's a Ti fork also?:thumbsup:


----------



## fueledbymetal (Jul 20, 2007)

Do two "bad" bikes equal the one "baddest" bike?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

fueledbymetal said:


> Do two "bad" bikes equal the one "baddest" bike?


In this case: YES !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

I nominate all of these Lynskey SS's as the best bikes. Please post more Lynskey's!


----------



## chestercospinner (Apr 8, 2007)

Happy too!


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

How Bad is it when your pic is used on the main Lynskey homepage??

Lynskey Performance | Titanium Bicycles - Hardtail 29er, Racing Road Bikes, Customs, Components & Accessories


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

This thread has taken a welcomed turn for the better...Nice rides everyone!


----------



## NailheadSS (Oct 6, 2012)

*Old school Ti*

Anybody for an Old School (newer build) Titanium Airborne?


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice Ti Hag!


----------



## riverfever (Jun 26, 2007)

Mine's not ti but then again...I didn't want ti. This bike is super comfy and super reliable. I love it.


----------



## sanadaracing (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice Airborne. Anything special your doing to keeping the frame in good condition?


----------



## NailheadSS (Oct 6, 2012)

sanadaracing said:


> Nice Airborne. Anything special your doing to keeping the frame in good condition?


 Thanks,
I got the frame 2nd hand about a year ago and it was real clean. Somebody scraped off the Ti Hag decal which bummed me out. All I do it hit it with metal polish every once in a while.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

I have the baddest single speed in all the land! Except of course for all the Lynskeys, Salsas, Sevens, and pretty much every bike on here.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Franken Cruiser*

Sporting her street shoes.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

Aquaholic said:


> Sporting her street shoes.


I don't know what to truly feel about this thing :shocked:... but +1 for originality.


----------



## saki (Oct 19, 2008)

does anybody ride a lucid out of park city


----------



## rollinrob (Feb 22, 2004)

My Bad ass singlespeed 29er , just put some mavic crossmax rims, new handlebars and newe tire on her.. Rides as well as it looks.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Its blurry.


----------



## azultoyou (Aug 20, 2009)

Here it is...


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

*Scott Scale Pro*

The best riding bike I've ever owned.

Frame: 2011 Scott Scale Pro (L)
Fork: Rock Shox SID XX
Crank: Race Face Turbine (light, stiff, standard bolt pattern)
Bar: ENVE Sweep @ 700mm
Seatpost: ENVE
Saddle: Fizik Alliante Carbon
Front Wheel: ENVE AM w/ Industry 9 hub, Sapim CX-Rays
Rear Wheel: ENVE XC w/ DT 350 hub.
Stem: Thomson 90mm
Tires: Depends on Season, shown with mud/ fresh snow tires
Gearing: 32 x 18...magic gear
Brakes: Avid X.0 (not perfect), but the price was right. They've worked well since I bled them.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jan 1, 2011)

JeffL said:


> This is beginning to look like a Lynskey party...


Love that BBG bashguard! Best bang for the buck. I have on each bike.


----------



## JeffL (Jan 25, 2009)

nelsonccc said:


> Love that BBG bashguard! Best bang for the buck. I have on each bike.


Agreed. The BBG is the best value on that entire bike.


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

*Budget / high-end build*

My On-One Inbred 29er SS

Stan's Flow rims
Hope Pro II EVO hubs | rear is SS-specific
Shimano M596 Deore brakes (cheap and I love them)
Deore crankset (Getting a XTR 960 crankset as soon as I find time to Jeff Jones it)
Racing ralph rear, Nobby Nic front (Tubeless)
Blackspire Monoveloce ring
M540 pedals
On-One bar and stem (swapped short RF stem for 80mm On-One stem) | ESI Chunky grips
Spez Phenom 143 saddle
Raceface Ride seatpost
Manitou Tower fork
KMC chain
FSA Orbit MX headset with custom "badass" top cap


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

doctrine said:


> My Kona A, started with a bare frame:


nicely done


----------



## gsxrawd (Apr 2, 2004)

Igoreha said:


> My new SS


Is that at Turnbull canyon in Whittier?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Kneel before Zod!










Fear the might of its grocery-getting and commuting badassery-ness. Or something like that.


----------



## 2TurnersNotEnough (Aug 31, 2004)

A little belt-driven bling. This bike is so much fun.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

My First Single Speed




My First 29er Single Speed




What I Rode Today




Something I Saw a Gnome Fest


----------



## wagon boy (Dec 27, 2007)

my toy


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

All awesome bikes, nobody mentioned mine, though


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

wagon boy said:


> my toy


Very nice...I wish that Santa Cruz had made SS dropout provisions for the Highball Carbon the way they did for the alloy version, be it would be a great competitor to Niner's carbon HT SS's


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 17, 2004)

i might toss mine in here, because mine is better then yours 

though the dirty little secret is that it has been build up 1x10 for the last little while,


----------



## dubdryver (Mar 20, 2006)

Not claiming to be the baddest one out there, but it has been built very strong and comfortable at a scant 19lb.

Lynskey Pro29 SL Industrial mill finish
Lynskey 27.2 Ti post
Rockshox Reba XX w/ X-Loc
Roval Control EL 29 wheels, DT240 internals, 36T Upgrade, OS28 endcaps, Ti. skewers.
Maxxis Ignitor EXO 2.1 Front, Maxxis Ikon 2.2 EXO rear (not pictured)
Rotor 3D crankset, 104BCD, Rotor 34T SS Q-Ring (not pictured)
Chris King bottom bracket
Chris King headset
Niner Cogolicius race cog 18T
Ti gold color Cog spacer kit
Crank Bros. Cobalt 11 Carbon low rise bars, 680mm
Bontrager XXXL 90mm Stem -17deg, Ti. bolt kit
Bontrager XXXL carbon spacer kit
Ergon GP1 Biokork grips
Magura MT8 brakes (not pictured), Ti. bolt kit
Magura Storm SL rotors, Ti. bolt kit
Fizik Aliante Twin Flex Saddle, Kium rail (not pictured)
SRAM PC1 chain
Shimano XT SPD pedals
Titanium bottle cage


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

love that pic ernesto! wishi had views like this where i ride!


----------



## Ace. (Jun 3, 2012)

Baddest or Baddass that is the question.

Think my Surly Karate Monkey has a say in this.

So bad the concept of doing "a bit of xc" naaa no chance, only if drunk, then maybe.

So bad we took on a mountain full of superenduro and downhill race bikes.

Then after bursting the headset and the cold affecting the freewheel grease to render it useless (no drive at all, pawls stuck down in cold grease) after mauling our way down a seeding run.......
We where so bad, we drove up the road, bought the wrong freewheel (1/8 not 8/9speed, only had 8/9speed chains) then beat the stuck freewheel back to life in the Forts carpark(only lost a few ball bearings) and went for a jolly on that Fort William World cup downhill track to check things worked.

Badass was the seized headset the following morning, made some funny noises when i cracked the bars round first thing in the morning.

Really Bad was starting in seeding group A, but with no drive i ended up in group C, strangely my final race time was good enough "not to be last" in the B final race run.

Surly's are a pretty baddestbadass place to look, oh and running V-brakes is damn bad too (in many senses)

Too many pretty static shots (nice they are, but not bad) have shots of my Karate Monkey and Me mixing it up with downhillers.......and i didn't come last.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

used and abused


----------



## trane0605 (Apr 23, 2012)

:cornutAce...Love the rigid battling those squishy bikes! Thats some straight up rocknroll shiznit right there! I bet you gotta wash and shave that bike!


----------



## Twigelale (Dec 31, 2012)

*coupons for toms
avenue online purchase outlet cheap*

Legislation law firm of which there those tmsshoesoutlet co uk]toms for sale Stream Board of directors associated with Knowledge in excess of Nine years has been ousted Saturday evenings when persons identified upon a replacement dialogue Upon a professional shoot which experts claim lasted three and a half moments ?? around an hour more than believed by a deck ?? often the provider for Carlucio, Leone, Dimon, Doyle and in addition Carriers was actually licensed by the blackboard deep in a 6-2 vote Unquestionably the board's long-serving statement merely Gilmore and Monahan appears to be with those regarded as, but then "Clean Slate" men and women actually done their precious go for Men and women Ben Baxter in addition to Edward Gearity solid ones own ballots from the year-long meeting D Jedziniak is lack through being able to meet then could not election Previous to voting, Gearity declared that the actual corporation possesses a "very prestigious" level of popularity yet don't even have up to date higher education board of directors event "Unfortunately they have no experience in the most recent ten years old or possibly Several seeing as academia snowboard law firm quite possibly exceptional certification policies,Inches width he stated Typically the lap board never ensure a consultation during their reorganization hanging out with last week after a little colleagues and consequently home buyers complained time earmark at an system activity which will tmsshoesoutlet co uk]toms shoes uk question not to mention just take legal counsel hopefuls was basically faraway from the particular interacting with curriculum The lawyer appointment, combined with the techniques for crews recommendation and simply technological organization, ended up being tabled up to the Friday unique engagement Deck president Dan Giovine apologized in order to keep anyone along at the Twelfth grade North auditorium just waiting beyond the believed 8 v h open training begin the process of point "Some of your interviews then dialogues began longer when compared to we each assumed," he was quoted saying Gearity revealed that a pair of specialists were included in the interview process Giovine at the same time said that he or she "lost sleep" for several February Three or more reorganization gathering when certainly no attorney had been available, then again your ex never did believe that typically the mother board engineered a new suitable missteps Johnson Monahan be positioned utilizing the lap board Tuesday, though Giovine said that the attorney prompted regular members that it can be standardized mechanisms for an important aboard not have portrayal previous to employing the right lawyer within reorganization Linda Garvey, a real board affiliate so, who didn't try reelection and furthermore exited this season, mention through the course of community evaluation and as a result was basically key of exactly what my friend considered most likely was an injection connected with national politics directly into the lessons get on with all the visit "I completely concur with the choice to get a friend various given that Monahan as get on law firms,Inches wide your wife talked about But nonetheless ,, "school pieces of wood are supposed to you should be nonpartisan Within Depending on New Jersey push donations help and advice, people today this tight have made fiscal deposits into Democratic job applicants "I have a problem with the for many people considerations, probably not t least that will will be the fact [attorney Stephan Leone is] participating in the government regarding, shall we reveal, yet another church aisle,Rrnch Garvey acknowledged Leone's association with Giovine happen to be debated through the process of Garvey, nevertheless Giovine told me that he isn't in close proximity on the lawyers "My romance relationship that have Mister Leone seemed to be treats like your buddy,Inches he explained Subsequently after profitable most over a take through Nov, unquestionably the "Clean Slate" paid members needed satisfactory ballots to help you oust Monahan, items these individuals attempted to obtain ?? except stumbled in need of simply by two different votes ?? the minute its flex was indeed go on high designed for revival in 2011 Monahan was probably said to be the "Ritacco-era professionals" that most of surfboard clients was going to tip ties together "The last two months or even years these companies originated then elected for fresh folks to be on often the table, plus associated with this comes about because they didn't think the positives,Inches mentioned hawaiian for resident ) Steve McCaskill In line with the Carlucio, Leone, Dimon, Doyle combined with Carriers websites, your stable offers legal representatives "that get to be served and then without a doubt fulfill across the boards in establishments, private hospitals, educational institutions, utility companies together with companies Within The exact strict reports that running barefoot has brought prominent lawyers rank within the Martindale Hubbell eligible resources business The particular forum of course dicated to employ Cleary, Giacobbe, Alfieri as well as Jacobs becasue it is labour advise combined with Maser Turning to like the district's archaeologist service company by using an as-needed reason Up to now, the exact plank received given quite a few innovation providers for


----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

Bd to the bone:










Please note the P35s, tubeless 2.5 dissent front tire, and salsa maxel fork  oh and the Jones H Bar original version


----------



## Ryandurepo (Nov 29, 2012)

2010 stumpjumper ss
hope pro 2 hubs
wb carbon fork
ztr arch rims
sexy blue grips
next upgrade is fox 29 rlc fork


----------



## Ryandurepo (Nov 29, 2012)

more pics


----------



## longshanks (Jul 11, 2005)

AtotheZ said:


> Bd to the bone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daaamn, it's nice. But do they not sell a green seat clamp?


----------



## hackshoemaker (Feb 16, 2005)

*Just finished build up of my Jabbo-lefty with help from a great friend.*


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Fall riding

dead leaves at gridley trail by saviers_road, on Flickr

Fixed riding

Untitled by saviers_road, on Flickr

Current setup

Untitled by saviers_road, on Flickr


----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

longshanks said:


> Daaamn, it's nice. But do they not sell a green seat clamp?


They probably do but then I wouldn't be matching the headset anymore. No way am I getting rid of a 10 year old headset that has never given me any trouble - the thing has been on four different bikes


----------



## longshanks (Jul 11, 2005)

AtotheZ said:


> They probably do but then I wouldn't be matching the headset anymore. No way am I getting rid of a 10 year old headset that has never given me any trouble - the thing has been on four different bikes


Ah, figured you had a good reason (can't see that color in the headset from your pic). Anyway, nice job with the bike. If you saw my color-mismatched Flash, you'd probably vomit.


----------



## thorkild (Jul 22, 2008)

Ernesto said:


> i might toss mine in here, because mine is better then yours
> 
> though the dirty little secret is that it has been build up 1x10 for the last little while,


Sweet Chromag Surface. Having a custom ti frame built to the specs of that frame. Is that pic in the Chilcotins?


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

My Coconino, with a Waltworks fork.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

*Spot*

Here's mine... I think it's awesome. Unfortunately, you'll see it in the classifieds sometime in the very near future. :madman:


----------



## grundy (Jan 12, 2004)

I just skimmed through this thread and didn't see a single Yelli Screamy.



















I can't say it enough, I absolutely love this bike


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

^now thats a badass ss!


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Bad enough?


----------



## Shedhorn (Jan 26, 2011)

Just finished!


----------



## mglicks (Apr 20, 2008)

*Lurcher SS*

weighs in at 21 lbs. Heavy tire up front. Probably will switch this out soon

XT Brakes
Stans Crest Wheelset
Sram X.9 Crankset


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

collideous said:


> Bad enough?


Sick ride! What frame is this?


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

2fargon said:


> Sick ride! What frame is this?


It's a 44 Kid Dangerous.


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

azultoyou said:


> Here it is...


Very nice , Classic


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

collideous said:


> Bad enough?


Yes, I'd love a 44 Bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

double post....stupid internet :madmax:


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

:nono: OP has long abandoned ship as these are no longer the baddest single speeds.


----------



## chestercospinner (Apr 8, 2007)

This thread needs a built up Pivot Les (preferably in the black/blue scheme) to resurrect it...


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Does it have to be a 29er? Mine is the baddest.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Does it have to be a 29er?



























Retrovelo "Otto".


----------



## ardmoregeorge (Jan 12, 2011)

my attempt...
ss stumpjumper
chisel fork
hope evo/stans arch
xx stoppers
s-works post/bars
ritchy carbon 4 axis stem
thats the most of it that gets me to 19.1 lbs with my winter tires


----------



## ardmoregeorge (Jan 12, 2011)

Mine,
ss stumpjumper carbon
chisel fork
xx stoppers
s-works and ritchey carbon cockpit
hope evo/arche ex's


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

^^very sharp!


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

*Chameleon*

I love all the ti and carbon (I really do,) but if you are defining "baddest" with a "I can ride over anything" definition, then I'd humbly mine up against anyone's bike. It's a little blingy in appearance, but the parts were chosen for lightness and durability as well. I have a 130 Magura up front, which might be my favorite fork I've ever ridden.


----------



## gtoscott1970 (Nov 15, 2010)

If "baddest" = "Freakiest" than I'm in the game!
ERB Frame, 650B, Lefty


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

Just for a cleaner look. My cost no object bike would ne free of branding


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

Just for a cleaner look. My cost no object bike would be free of branding


----------



## Ooklathemok (Dec 5, 2011)

Here's an old picture of mine,


----------



## ajkirton (Aug 22, 2012)

2012 On-One inbred
Exotic aluminum fork
Race Face Diabolus D2 stem
EBay carbon bars
FSA carbon pro team issue cranks
Xt hubs
Dt double butted spokes
Sun/ringle inferno rims
Truvative seat post
Hayes hfx9-hd brakes (203mm f/r)
Recovered wtb seat
Black spire stinger iscg05 (tension the chain)

Love riding this. Its about perfect for what I wanted on a very limited budget.


----------



## saltwater taco (Mar 23, 2012)

Another Inbred! She's almost perfect. Some lighter tires (Thinking Specialized Captain up front and Fast Trak out back) and lighter/better chain when those wear out should put it around 22lbs (with eggbeaters for racing). Don't think I'd want it much lighter. So much fun to ride. You can see my old On-one fork in the back...the Niner is friggin amazing!

001 by saltwatertaco, on Flickr

002 by saltwatertaco, on Flickr

Edit: Sorry for the roadie behind it.
Edit 2: On second thought she deserves a better pic 

003 by saltwatertaco, on Flickr


----------



## mat-with-one-t (Nov 23, 2010)

Me!


----------



## Flippa (Jan 2, 2008)

How about this? Pipedream Skookum Ti with Niner RDO fork, King headset, Hope Tech X2 Evo brakes, Hope Pro 2 Evo hubs built with Sapim spokes and Velocity Blunt SL rims, Thomson seat post, SLR XC saddle, Cobalt 3 bars.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Bad? Ain't gonna claim that. Fun? Oh yeah!








*Weight weenie factor = 0/10*
-probably around 33#

*$Bling$ factor = 3/10*
-Scrounged wheelset/cranks/BB/BB7s from sold GF Rig. Other parts were C-list, Ebay deals found over a 4-month search/build. (Might knock it up to 4/10 with the recent acquisition of a new KS uppy-downy seatpost)

*Does what I like = 9/10*
-Built for a 250# hack to go fast over bumps/jumps. Easily passed the test by hanging tough over 10 days this summer riding the lifts at Trestle Bike Park (Loved the comment from the younguns: _"SS/29er/HT, how do you ride that here?" "Um, I just point it downhill & hang on."_). Great beast for the several chunky shuttles done, but it ain't made for those long climbs when I have to earn my way up....but hey, I ain't built for that either.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Ooklathemok said:


> Here's an old picture of mine,
> View attachment 768688


Man, I was pouring though some threads a few weeks back looking for this bike! Could not remember where it was. Thanks for reposting!

Is your avatar in reference to Prolly?


----------



## mallakoff (Feb 4, 2013)

Crazy bikes in here !


----------



## gr4474 (Jun 4, 2013)

Put parts lists!


----------



## Oliver (May 18, 2005)

I tend to like mine a lot.


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

120 said:


> Tough to beat these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












The thread is "baddest", not swankiest


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

My new Coconino.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice Coconino. Love the auxiliary, middle tube.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

This one has got much badness.


Pooh Bear said:


> Does it have to be a 29er? Mine is the baddest.


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

optimus ti with a carbon lefty


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

gtoscott1970 said:


> If "baddest" = "Freakiest" than I'm in the game!
> ERB Frame, 650B, Lefty
> View attachment 767097


How's that thing working out?


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

Gabriel J said:


> I don't dig the stickers myself, just been too lazy to spend the time peeling em off.
> 
> Seatpost is an Easton EC70 27.2
> 
> ...


What does that safety wire actually do?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

aBicycle said:


> What does that safety wire actually do?


I believe it stops bolts coming undone and falling out.


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

driver bob said:


> I believe it stops bolts coming undone and falling out.


Yes that's correct...I wouldn't expect the bolts to come loose, but Shimano put holes in the bolts and they supply a length of wire for that reason.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

azultoyou said:


> Here it is...


yeap!



Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Oliver said:


> I tend to like mine a lot.


Crazy that I can recognize that trail... Just had that "I've been there a lot" look to it without any real obvious clues.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

ptwood said:


> yeap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Winner. Everything a bike should be. I love the look of a mcclung.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

vaultbrad said:


> Winner. Everything a bike should be. I love the look of a mcclung.


Ditto on that. So simple and elegant. Only wish the dude was closer and I could justify $2,500 for a frame...


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## shellrbe (Feb 4, 2006)

*Custom Groovy Cycleworks Beltdrive ss 29er*

Love this bike, wish I could get more time on it.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

If your bike kicks your ass and you come back for more with a smile on your face ride after ride, then you have the baddest single speed. 

^now based on that logic we all have the baddest single speed. At least in our own minds. Because we all have cycling friends who simply are unable to ride said SS!


----------



## StJoeRider (May 30, 2013)

Would love to ride this! What's the ratio? How does it climb?



Bacons said:


>


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

StJoe..right now, 34t up front, 18 in the back... but I am going to switch it out for something a bit more manageable for the trail/climbing. 
I just finished the build, and haven't had a chance to trail it, but I hope to this weekend. She's a bit front heavy  ... but it should be a lot of fun.


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

Currently building some new wheels. DT 240s to some Arch EXs, DT Revolution spokes. I'll post pictures when those are finished.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 13, 2007)

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/thebodymechanic/4726295926/

No longer the only rideable MTB in the stable, but still the highest grins-per-pound ratio.


----------



## StJoeRider (May 30, 2013)

Then that's a big plus on steep climbs. Bet it has loads of front end traction
and feels like a 100mm fork.

I'm running my carve pro at 36x19 in the foot hills of Missouri. It's not an 
ss but it's where I stay 90% of the time.

Let me know how it does will ya?



Bacons said:


> StJoe..right now, 34t up front, 18 in the back... but I am going to switch it out for something a bit more manageable for the trail/climbing.
> I just finished the build, and haven't had a chance to trail it, but I hope to this weekend. She's a bit front heavy  ... but it should be a lot of fun.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm getting mine fine-tuned. Next step is a Cielo Mountain frame and the sweet new fork when it comes out!


----------



## coconinocycles (Sep 23, 2006)

Vader said:


> My new Coconino.


Please, please, please send me some nice pics!
- Steve Garro, Coconino Cycles.


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

I can't decide between my 26" Santa Cruz Chameleon or my Kona 2-9 29er. Mine are still the best. And i'm still faster on the Chameleon.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

arcdesigns said:


> My cost no object bike would be free of branding


Say like this:










Or this:


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

misterdangerpants said:


>


You have posted this lovely machine before and I will never tire of looking at it.


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

shellrbe said:


> Love this bike, wish I could get more time on it.


Sick


----------



## ajkirton (Aug 22, 2012)

This is mine, not quite done, but getting there.

Ebay Carbon Bars (riser)
Flyxii Carbon Fork
On-One Lurcher Carbon Frame (18")
FSA Pro Carbon Team Issue cranks
Magura MT4 Brakes
Planet X 3d forged seatpost
Race Face Diabolus2 stem
FRM Sealed Headset
Token Sealed bottom bracket
XT hubs front and rear
Sun Inferno 23 rims
DT swiss double butted spokes
Alloy nipples

I am sure I am forgetting a lot. I haven't shortened the rear brake cable as I am waiting for the front adapter and want to shorten them both at the same time.

Next on my list is a nice wheelset, something light...


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

Baddest? I think I have a candidate for one of the worst singlespeeds on the trails. Currently:

Ibis Tranny, large
Hylix rigid carbon forks
Ibis alloy stem, Ti bolts
KCNC plug
Easton EC90 bars, KCNC foam grips
Formula The One brakes
Reset Ti BB, Middleburn cranks
Alloy spider, Rotor 34T Q-Ring
XPedo Ti/Ti pedals
Hiflex carbon seat post
Selle Flow saddle
Discontinued American Classic 26" SS wheels
Rocket Rons running tubeless
Ti bolts for rear, some alloy skewer for front
AiRotor 2 discs
Some alloy 18T cog
Some chain that was laying about









There's some bling, but with the 26" wheels you have to be really active on our technical trails. 29er seems to be the comfortable option for full rigid.


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

your seat post is cray.


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

Bacons said:


>


Love the fatty up front. I experimented with a high-volume 2.4" front tyre, I called it a "poor man's front suspension."


----------



## keyjey (Nov 22, 2011)

misterdangerpants said:


>


nice!

what frame is this sir?


----------



## ryanhugh (Dec 27, 2007)

what frame is this sir?[/QUOTE]

I think it's a Ted Wojcik if I remember correctly from another post.


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

Probably not the Baddest but bad enough to kick my a$$ and put a smile on my face every time I ride it!


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm a little late to the party. Here is my contribution. Has anyone won this thread yet?


----------



## BuFFy-ZA (Mar 29, 2011)

This is my Ragley td-1

Just on 20#'s / 9.4kg


----------



## japhle (Oct 9, 2013)

ok. here goes!










Jamis Diablo 16" frame (1995?) 
Barracuda embroidered selle itallia saddle to make me feel cool. 
600mm bars since I'm too lazy to swap wider now and I don't mind that much anyway. 
these 2.1 contis on the trail feels like riding a pugsley on the road. sooo plush. 
i put on a fujiwara tofu shop decal to inspire confidence as well as remind me that mtbing is extremely skills based when I'm on the winding trails. 
36x17 gearing, gettin dropped on long flat sections aww yeah.

honestly she looks better when she has her makeup on.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

japhle said:


> honestly she looks better when she has her makeup on.


And when the tensioner is off


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

Surly 1x1 all Bmx'ed out. 2.5 Hookworms


----------



## japhle (Oct 9, 2013)

AlexCuse said:


> And when the tensioner is off


I agree, sadly those were earlier pictures, it was running a magic gear with the relatively new chain and later it stretched enough to derail regularly and it didn't stretch far enough to go down by 1 tooth and a halflink. so cheap tensioner is the best compromise for now.

You may also notice the longer felt stem in the earlier pictures, i accidentally stripped that and had to go to the bontrager stem. The seat pin also broke and has been replaced with a quick release from a similar year trek. the bottom bracket could probably be replaced at some point too but the next thing will be to get a new rear wheel with a WI eccentric hub, probably before the new year.

At this point I'm not sure if I'm posting for "baddest SS" or "most ghetto SS". whichever way it is I will be racing this as best I can in the next WORS season and hope to live up to the precedent set by having the fujiwara tofu shop logo on the frame.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

texasnavy05 said:


> Has anyone won this thread yet?
> View attachment 845739


All who visit this site and come into the SS forums are winners, everybody else.... losers.


----------



## BuFFy-ZA (Mar 29, 2011)

dbhammercycle said:


> All who visit this site and come into the SS forums are winners, everybody else.... losers.


Amen....

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

What's the weight of that pile o'garbage, SPP? And I mean that from the bottom of my jealous heart.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

phsycle said:


> What's the weight of that pile o'garbage, SPP? And I mean that from the bottom of my jealous heart.


About 21#'s and that is too funny!

SPP


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

My single speed receives front suspension. In 8 years of riding and racing on single speed I never used suspension, so this is a first. Hopefully I will like it. The fork is a 2014 FOX 32 Float FIT 100 CTD with remote, so I can make it rigid with a push of a button.

With the Lynskey carbon fork it was about 19.5 lbs, so now it will be 21 lbs.


----------



## aevanlloyd (Oct 3, 2008)

Not mine, but damn I wish it was. This is a sweet build.


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

*Misfitpsycles DiSSent ALc*

I think shes pretty bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey Cool, that's My bike!!! It's on a serious Diet right now and since the rims won't be available until Spring 2014 I can't post pics but there will be a whole thread to it once it's done and so far on paper it's 12lbs. 4oz.

I still beat the crap out of it over 3 years later but I wanted something really light so it's on a diet. I'm currently riding a Vassago Optimus Ti but it weighs 19lbs. 4oz. so I haven't posted pics.


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

Zippy29er said:


> I think shes pretty bad ass :thumbsup:
> View attachment 846251


I love that. Something about a Misfit that just moves me.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't think mine is the Baddest but it's My Favorite. She is on a Serious Diet until next Spring (2014 when the rims will be available). I still Love her! She has been really, really good to me and no matter where we are in the US or Canada people stop me and ask, Hey is that the bike from MTBR? Why yes it is.


----------



## BuFFy-ZA (Mar 29, 2011)

mattkock said:


> I don't think mine is the Baddest but it's My Favorite. She is on a Serious Diet until next Spring (2014 when the rims will be available). I still Love her! She has been really, really good to me and no matter where we are in the US or Canada people stop me and ask, Hey is that the bike from MTBR? Why yes it is.


Great looking bike!!

What ratio you running on that bad boy. It looks awesome.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

It's a 22x12 which is 1.83 to 1 and most people here run a 32x17 which is 1.88 to 1 so it's pretty close. I change it for wherever I am in the country. There is no 22x12 in the mountains. I run a 22x14 in Utah, New Mexico, Colorado and California. I wish I had taken it to Whistler this past summer. It is definitely going back with me next July.


----------



## BuFFy-ZA (Mar 29, 2011)

mattkock said:


> It's a 22x12 which is 1.83 to 1 and most people here run a 32x17 which is 1.88 to 1 so it's pretty close. I change it for wherever I am in the country. There is no 22x12 in the mountains. I run a 22x14 in Utah, New Mexico, Colorado and California. I wish I had taken it to Whistler this past summer. It is definitely going back with me next July.


That's awesome. Looks like microdrive on a bmx. Keeps it so clean.

Again nice bike man!!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Spastook (Dec 19, 2007)

The Kona titanium no longer sports a suspension fork. Now it has a White Bros. Rock Solid fork and its been turned into a 69er.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I like my wife's Niner more than mine!!!! I've changed a lot since these pics so I need new pics but here it was. It's now 16lbs. 10oz. with Middleburn cranks and ring, Pink Hope brakes, a Pink Chris King BB and carbon post and some other stuff. She LOVES it! Can't go wrong with Ty-Dyed Ti spokes and Pink nipples.


----------



## cruiserjg (Aug 19, 2013)

Not the bada$$$ as some. 
1996 WUSS converted to 27.5 with RR on Stan's flow ex spinning on hope hubs took the squish off the front and put the carbon fork. Avis bb7 brakes. Plans to install e thirteen xcx crankset.


----------



## nerkabike (Nov 11, 2013)

How do you like the flow rims? Considering some but worried they may feel sluggish from the extra contact.


----------



## cruiserjg (Aug 19, 2013)

No issues with them at all only put 200 miles on them so far. They can go faster than I can peddle.


----------



## Cusco (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## JLMBiker (Feb 21, 2005)

*My contribution (with the help of the Chinese..)*

Part migrated from a previous 29


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

Cusco said:


>


This may be the best looking bike I've ever seen!! Well done!


----------



## Cusco (Aug 21, 2011)

texasnavy05 said:


> This may be the best looking bike I've ever seen!! Well done!


Thanks. Appreciate the feedback. Cheers.


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

Here's my SS:


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Cusco said:


> Thanks. Appreciate the feedback. Cheers.


One more...a real beauty!!

SPP


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

A lot has changed, so here are some updated pics. XTR cranks a'la Jeff Jones, flat bar and longer stem.


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Sweet ride


----------



## slapmackie (Mar 28, 2007)

*REEB to the rescue!*

The REEB is a dream! My new favorite toy!!!!


----------



## jaycastlerock (Jul 31, 2009)

I'll see your REEB and make it yellow. Short bus yellow.


----------



## bhammeraz (Jun 5, 2010)

*My El Mariachi*


----------



## thorkild (Jul 22, 2008)

(Cross-posted in 27.5 forum) Took me a year to get it, but I think the wait was worth it. One of the last Vulture Cycles made as Wade has gone back to aircraft welding. I wanted something out of titanium for classic looks, ride, and durability with modern geometry and features. Here's what we ended up with:

Frame: Custom Vulture 650b Titanium
Fork: Fox 27.5 CTD 120mm tapered.
Headset: Chris King Limited Edition Purple - 44mm tapered
Stem: Chromag Ranger purple 70mm
Bars: Chromag Cutlas Carbon 730mm
Brakes: Hope Stealth Race M4 front / X2 Rear - 183mm rotors
Grips: ESI Chunky black
Seatpost: KS Lev 150mm 30.9; Chromag Purple QR
Saddle: Chromag Moon
Bottom Bracket: Beer Components PF30 EBB Purple (ebay find)
Crankset: XX1 w/ 32t Bling Ring (increased chainline to 51mm to accomodate chainstays)
Hubs: Chris King Limited Edition Purple Hubs 15mm front 12x142 Rear
Rims/Spokes: Derby Carbon 40mm 650b / DT Swiss Comp / Purple Nipples
Tires: Maxxis Ardent 2.25 rear / 2.4 front

Geometry: 68 degree head angle, 73 degree seat angle, 15.9 inch chainstays, ~ 12.25" bb height, not sure on wheelbase.


----------



## BuFFy-ZA (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh.my.god. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

AtotheZ said:


> Bd to the bone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love it!


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

okay that is baddddd


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

That Vulture is awesome!!


----------



## nikobimmer (Mar 28, 2007)

*My IF SS*

See below.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Im gonna mix it up with my 26" am ss hardtail

NS surge 16.7-16.2" CS
68 HA
140mm fork



Also i got some shots of it getting ridden 







Its built up different now but it sure was fun as an SS ill change it back one day after enough parts brake and force me to


----------



## Civilense (Mar 21, 2012)

Meh


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

thorkild said:


> (Cross-posted in 27.5 forum) Took me a year to get it, but I think the wait was worth it. One of the last Vulture Cycles made as Wade has gone back to aircraft welding. I wanted something out of titanium for classic looks, ride, and durability with modern geometry and features. Here's what we ended up with:
> 
> Frame: Custom Vulture 650b Titanium
> Fork: Fox 27.5 CTD 120mm tapered.
> ...


What spacer kit and cog are you running? Are the spacers carbon? Looks great, Very Nice Ride!!!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice Hammer Civilense.


----------



## nikobimmer (Mar 28, 2007)

*My IF SS*

Independent Fabrication. Steel Deluxe.


----------



## slapmackie (Mar 28, 2007)

jaycastlerock said:


> I'll see your REEB and make it yellow. Short bus yellow.
> 
> View attachment 852575
> View attachment 852576
> ...


Man, super nice!!! How you liking it so far? I've only had mine out a few rides so far, due to poor weather but I'm in looovvee! Such a smooth rolling bike, and the belt drive was a pleasant surprise...What gearing are you running?


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

This bike didn't suck:










Sadly, no longer have it.


----------



## Stray Mutt (Dec 3, 2011)

I'll Play- not really in contention for baddest, but pretty bad to me!

Frame: Kermit Green LG RIP9
Fork: Carver Carbon Rigid Fork
Headset: Red Chris King Headset
Stem: Ritchey WCS Stem 90mm
Bars: Truvativ Noir Carbon Bar
Brakes: Formula Oro Puro Brakes 160mm F&R
Grips: Ergon Grips
Seatpost: Thomson Elite Post, Red Woodman QR
Saddle: Ergon Pro
Bottom Bracket: Biocentric II w/Random Shimano parts bin BB
Crankset: FSA Afterburner 175mm Crank 
Drivetrain: 32T E-13 Guide Ring/20T WI Freewheel/K-chain
Pedals: Crank Brother Eggbeater SL
Hubs: Paul WORD Bolt-on Hub Rear, Paul FHUB QR Hub Front- Black
Rims/Spokes: Sapim Race Spokes/Red Alloy Nipples/Derby Carbon 35mm Rims
Tires: Rocket Ron 2.25 running tubeless


----------



## Twebb (Feb 3, 2008)

How are you keeping tension? Magic gear?


----------



## StJoeRider (May 30, 2013)

This I believe.

"Bottom Bracket: Biocentric II w/Random Shimano parts bin BB"

I run the W.I. Essentric ENO rear hub. Very sweet.


----------



## Pauldotcom (Aug 15, 2010)

*My version of BA*

2012 OnOne Scandal that I built for around $1000


----------



## 0351 (Nov 24, 2013)

Gabriel J said:


> Well Christmas came early this year and my frame came a month earlier than I had expected.. Within a couple hours of receiving it, my "baddest singlespeed" was born. I had to cut back on the parts budget a bit, so a few items were scaled down, but after 30mi I am in love.
> 
> -Gabe


I really like this bike!


----------



## Pauldotcom (Aug 15, 2010)

Scaled down? Really? Chris King, XTR, etc?


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Very nice, 0351.

SPP


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

Pauldotcom said:


> Scaled down? Really? Chris King, XTR, etc?


Agreed. Scaled down from what?


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

zeppy said:


> Agreed. Scaled down from what?


Carbon rims.. and those funky metal shift cables that you have to buy one 5mm piece at a time


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

A better pic of my Coconino


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

0351 said:


> I really like this bike!


I know it's brand new, but bikes that are this clean make me kind of sad. Post some dirty pics!


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Vader said:


> A better pic of my Coconino


For me it's between your Coconino and ptwood's McClung for baddest SS in this thread.


----------



## fishtattoo (Jan 11, 2013)

*2012 Salsa El Mariachi SS*

XT Brakes and Crank & pedals
Chris King Headset
Chris King ISO SS rear hub
SRAM X9 front hub
Salsa CroMoto Grande fork
Stan's Flow EX rear rim 
Stan's Flow front rim
Thomson seatpost
WTB Pure V saddle
EThirteen chainring 33t
Chris King stainless cog 20t
Ritchey WCS carbon bar
Salsa ProMoto stem
Schwalbe Nobby Nic Snakeskin tires


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

What's the weight of the el mariachi?


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

0351 said:


> I really like this bike!


Thanks! Still loving it a year later


----------



## fishtattoo (Jan 11, 2013)

shreddr said:


> What's the weight of the el mariachi?


It comes in just under 23lbs. Not bad for a steel bike with Flow rims.


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

zeppy said:


> Agreed. Scaled down from what?


I wanted to use a full ENVE cockpit/rims, as well as a different saddle..But reality set in that I was already going pretty much balls to the wall. I may change a couple minor details for this race season.

-Gabe


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

austinTRON said:


> I know it's brand new, but bikes that are this clean make me kind of sad. Post some dirty pics!


I promise it gets ridden! Found a couple pics...


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

Gabriel J said:


> I promise it gets ridden! Found a couple pics...


 Beautiful! This is how it's meant to look!  I can't get my bike muddy because it never rains here... just super dusty. Plus I can't stand it when people put nasty ruts through our trails so I can't do it myself. :/


----------



## tTramp14 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Baddest SS!!!*









what do you think?


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Do the twisted tubes serve any function other than being different and identifiable? I don't care for it myself.



Gabriel J said:


> I promise it gets ridden! Found a couple pics...


----------



## ChaosCelt (Feb 4, 2013)

They add a great deal of "stiffness" to the frame. We had a few oldschool Ti mountain bikes at the shop i work at and they all felt very noodley to me but we got in a few of those and they are far from it.


----------



## Pauldotcom (Aug 15, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought the whole purpose of a Ti frame was to have some "play" and not be as still as aluminum and carbon.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

There are some great looking bikes here! Have we figured out yet who has the baddest?


----------



## BuFFy-ZA (Mar 29, 2011)

All of them...


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

My contribution. Nothing special.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

J3SSEB said:


> My contribution. Nothing special.


Mine must not be special either!!


----------



## HAL 9000 (Apr 4, 2008)

Here I'll throw my hat into the ring...


----------



## HAL 9000 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Wife's magic bike in the 1x11 configuration*









*And....POOF!! 1x1 badassness*









*GET Er' Done!!!*


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

That Ritchey is so rad, I'd love to ride that!


(wife looks like she's riding in central Texas, yes?)


----------



## HAL 9000 (Apr 4, 2008)

gsteitz said:


> That Ritchey is so rad, I'd love to ride that!
> 
> (wife looks like she's riding in central Texas, yes?)


Yes last weekend at the 2014 Miles Of DisComfort Marathon at Flat Rock Ranch in Comfort Texas she finished 4th in the SS class outta 8 racers just gearing up for our Texas MTB series since they have a Women's Open SS Class this year.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

HAL 9000 said:


> Here I'll throw my hat into the ring...


That's proper nice !!


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Right on, that's what I thought!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Absolutely love the Ritchey!


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

I need a Ritchey in my life.


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

I still need a couple parts before it's complete. 2.3" DHR on MTX 33. 411 mm chainstays. 3/16" tire clearance on each side.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Not sure if these qualify as bada$$, but it's what I got...



and...


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

The baddest single speed is the bike that gives it's rider the most fun. In my opinion.


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

austinTRON said:


> The baddest single speed is the bike that gives it's rider the most fun. In my opinion.


In that case, here's mine


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nubster said:


>


Holy steerer tube Batman! Magic gear is the one that you can pedal without a chain. Bazinga!

JK.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

mbeardsl said:


> VERY nice! Love the gold chain tying the fork together.
> 
> De-sticker those hoops!! (my pet peeve)
> 
> ...


 I thought only "Old Guys" still safety wired in place of (hope it) Loctite (s).


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

jetboy23 said:


> Holy steerer tube Batman! Magic gear is the one that you can pedal without a chain. Bazinga!
> 
> JK.


haha...yeah, I wanted infinite adjustability in handlebar height. And the chain...that's just how awesome those HBC rings are. Worth the one year I had to wait.


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

*This thread title is a bit misleading...*

I don't see a whole lot of 'baddest,' I do see a whole lot of 'dandiest.'



My P-Walter. No carbon fiber fairy bike here. Supertherm. Deity. Supernatural. ENVE. Chromag. Pacenti. MTX. Hope. DT. Brass balls...um, nipples to match the Portland Design Works brass trail bell.

Puny Fox 32 that needs to be put on my sisters bike.





No action shots because after 2 months of very, un-winter like BEAUTIFUL weather, I received my frame/parts. It snowed the next day :|


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Mr. 68 Hundred said:


> I don't see a whole lot of 'baddest,' I do see a whole lot of 'dandiest.'


Uh oh talking smackright out the gate, lets hope you dont bungle this



Mr. 68 Hundred said:


> My P-Walter. No carbon fiber fairy bike here. Supertherm. Deity. Supernatural. ENVE. Chromag. Pacenti. MTX. Hope. DT. Brass balls...um, nipples to match the Portland Design Works brass trail bell.


Uh oh, goes right from call carbon fiber frames "fairys" to bragging about his carbon bars (he must be trying to tell us somthing) Then makes a joke about balls. AND hes got a bell on it. Yup definitely a fairies bike. (Not that theres anything wrong with that)



Mr. 68 Hundred said:


> Puny Fox 32 that needs to be put on my sisters bike.


Why you gotta put your sister down? Since shes a women the lighter fork is more sutied for her? I dont get you. I think you should be nice to your sister, who knows she might trade you one of her ex boyfriends phone numbers for that fork. 



Mr. 68 Hundred said:


> No action shots because after 2 months of very, un-winter like BEAUTIFUL weather, I received my frame/parts. It snowed the next day :|


Oh no! After all that machismo your letting the snow make excuses for you? What a wuss. I cant say i blame you after all it would be a shame to get mud all over you brass bell


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Fuglio said:


> Uh oh talking smackright out the gate, lets hope you dont bungle this
> 
> Uh oh, goes right from call carbon fiber frames "fairys" to bragging about his carbon bars (he must be trying to tell us somthing) Then makes a joke about balls. AND hes got a bell on it. Yup definitely a fairies bike. (Not that theres anything wrong with that)
> 
> ...


Plus your chain looks tight.

SPP


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

Fuglio said:


> Oh no! After all that machismo your letting the snow make excuses for you? What a wuss. I cant say i blame you after all it would be a shame to get mud all over you brass bell


Ha, I saw your post with the actual action shots, that's why I put my disclaimer up. BTW, I'm out near Gallup, we do need to ride sometime. Anyone who can (and actually will) patch a chainstay with a bracket and epoxy and hit jumps would be fun to ride with.

SPP, I will have to check chain tension again. If I can loosen it a mm or two, it'll put me at <415 mm.

For the record, 'carbon fiber fairy bike' refers to one that weighs less than my wheels + drivetrain.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Mr. 68 Hundred said:


> Ha, I saw your post with the actual action shots, that's why I put my disclaimer up. BTW, I'm out near Gallup, we do need to ride sometime. Anyone who can (and actually will) patch a chainstay with a bracket and epoxy and hit jumps would be fun to ride with.
> 
> SPP, I will have to check chain tension again. If I can loosen it a mm or two, it'll put me at <415 mm.
> 
> For the record, 'carbon fiber fairy bike' refers to one that weighs less than my wheels + drivetrain.


Sweet gallup kicks ass. theres lots of options as far as riding goes. have you heard of a group called the "res riders"? hit me up if your ever in Abq we got lots of fun stuff off the beaten path

I gotta put some pics up of my single speed i just got it built up last night, mid ride 

edit: here it is


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

Fuglio said:


> Sweet gallup kicks ass. theres lots of options as far as riding goes. have you heard of a group called the "res riders"? hit me up if your ever in Abq we got lots of fun stuff off the beaten path
> 
> I gotta put some pics up of my single speed i just got it built up last night, *mid ride* :thumbsup:


Awesome picture. Did a rock/log help you with the conversion?

I've heard mention of 'res riders.' Usually in whispers or under the breath comments. Not sure of who's in it but I'm positive I've ridden with some of them. Friend of a friend or so and so knows...

There are a couple of pretty decent trails on the reservation. Since they don't get a lot of traffic, they're oftentimes pretty soft (powdery/sink-in-deep dust), depending on weather. Much of the year, fat bikes are the way to go though we do have some very fun sandstone sections.

I'll definitely hit you up when I'm in ABQ, new trails are always good.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

It got hung up on the mud some how. I think a big glob fell of the tyre and tangled it when i was.in granny gear so i just felt a little resistance then the hanger popped and after a quick trail.side.repair i was in the single.speed club. My sister.lives in chinle just north of gannado and theyran into the res.riders on a ride up there. Do they.do a lot of technical riding/ free.riding?


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

the biggest/baddest SS: the one we all go suffer and get dirty on


----------



## robbieb80 (Feb 9, 2014)

Gabriel J said:


> Well Christmas came early this year and my frame came a month earlier than I had expected.. Within a couple hours of receiving it, my "baddest singlespeed" was born. I had to cut back on the parts budget a bit, so a few items were scaled down, but after 30mi I am in love.
> 
> -Gabe


you have my vote for baddest single speed fo sho


----------



## Spastook (Dec 19, 2007)

*All my singlespeeds.*





















All my singlespeeds. The Kona Titanium 18.5lbs. is a 69er full rigid. The 2 Wojciks are no longer with me but missed. In fact if I could find it I'd love to buy back the orange one it was absolutely mint when I sold it.


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

Pick your poison


----------



## pd406 (May 14, 2006)

Here is mine. 2010 Cannondale flash 29er 1. Last year they were made in the U.S. Team Beer eccentric bottom bracket making it a clean looking single speed. 20 1/2 lbs. Great use of my old hardtail. I love this bike!


----------



## Zach156 (Feb 24, 2014)

Not the baddest by any means but i love this Pine mountain. A better set of wheels and she'll be perfect...


----------



## ghetto (Apr 11, 2013)

*I do.*


----------



## Unglued (Apr 20, 2009)

It's about time someone posted a Dissent on this thread. 

Here are a couple more - my 2012 ALC-B and my semi-retired 2007 AL (which has had the snot ridden out of it for many a season)


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

*Did somebody say DiSSent???*


----------



## ghetto (Apr 11, 2013)

Unglued said:


> It's about time someone posted a Dissent on this thread.


Mine's a Canfield Yelli Screamy.

Good looking bikes those Dissents, esp. your red & black, Zippy. I've never heard of that brand here in the UK.


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks ghetto, I actually built this one for my son but I am in love with how it came out. MisfitPsycles is a small one man show out of Canada but he makes some killer singlespeed frames. 2014 is his 10th anniversary and he redesigned the frame a little (updated to todays standards). 142mm rear with thru axle and 44mm head tube to accept a tapered or straight steerer. I might be in the market for one of his new ones, but cant decide because the new Surly Karate Monkey looks insane!


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

I submit my entry...









I enjoyed the **** out of breaking this beauty in today on some real trail. It's dirty...as it should be.


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Here's my long travel single speed beast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

nice rides boys


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

*New(ish) and improved*

Out with the puny 32 Fox, in with a Pike. 20% more badass with corresponding decrease in dandiness.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Unglued said:


> It's about time someone posted a Dissent on this thread.
> 
> Here are a couple more - my 2012 ALC-B and my semi-retired 2007 AL (which has had the snot ridden out of it for many a season)


I posted my diSSent on the previous page.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Mr. 68 Hundred said:


> Out with the puny 32 Fox, in with a Pike. 20% more badass with corresponding decrease in dandiness.
> View attachment 895396


That is a bad ass single speed


----------



## fishtattoo (Jan 11, 2013)

*New Cielo Single*

Cielo Mountain Frame medium
Cielo Racer stem 95mm
Waltworks fork
Chris King-Iso SS hub, Iso front hub, Inset 7 headset, bottom bracket, 20 tooth cog
Thomson-Carbon handlebars, seatpost and clamp
Shimano XTR brakes and pedals
Shimano XT crankset
E13 32 tooth chainring
WTB Rocket V saddle
Schwalbe Nobby Nic front tire 2.2, Rocket Ron rear 2.1
Stan's Flow EX 29er rims
Lizardskins Moab grips


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

> Cielo Mountain Frame medium


Sweet !!!


----------



## dolface (Apr 5, 2007)

Here's mine:
Small Niner One 9 RDO
I9 hubs laced to Nox Composites XCR rims, 28h, Maxxis 2.35 Ikon front, Speciaized Ground control rear
Niner RDO fork
Formula R1 brakes w/ Shimano IceTech rotors
Modded M960 cranks and 34t ring from RD, 19t Niner cog, random 8sp chain
Niner RDO seatpost and WTB saddle
Niner bars w Ergons, Thomson stem 
Spurcycle Ringer bell


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

*Wide...*









First ride tomorrow. Trees beware.


----------



## Fastblack (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

So It's been a while since I posted a pic of my bike..I ended up swapping a couple parts this season, keeping in line with the "baddest SS" idea. Added a Specialized Phenom carbon saddle, S-Works carbon bar and M987 race brakes. I re-laced my wheels with LB carbon rims and DT revolution spokes and managed to drop about 1lb of weight off my old Arch EX setup.

I was hoping to really finish off my SS with the Sid World Cup BRAIN fork from my SW-Epic......No dice, about 1" short on the steerer..Oh, what could have been!


----------



## mryan1967 (Oct 8, 2009)

*SS Verhauen?*

Is this a SS VerHauen? The one they had a special sale on? Think the color was None More Black?
Have you found that the finish is not so durable?

I have one and it seems the finish damages pretty easily but I am willing to chalk it up to me being clumsy...

Nice bike either way!



Fastblack said:


> View attachment 899666


----------



## Fastblack (Jul 8, 2013)

mryan1967 said:


> Is this a SS VerHauen? The one they had a special sale on? Think the color was None More Black?
> Have you found that the finish is not so durable?
> 
> I have one and it seems the finish damages pretty easily but I am willing to chalk it up to me being clumsy...
> ...


Thats the one. I have not noticed any issues with the finish so far, but I've had it only about a month. I try not to crash so it doesn't scratch!


----------



## Kalamath (Mar 23, 2010)

Just added a dropper post to better weaponize my SS. Zoom zoom. Can click my sig link for a bigger pic.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

I am pretty happy with this bike. Super short chainstays, 70 degree head tube angle, Thomson parts, bling wheels from Industry 9, carbon cranks, and black powder coating to make somewhat "bad ass".


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice bike Mark! The rear tire looks slammed against that seat tube.


----------



## fishtattoo (Jan 11, 2013)

I've been out on the new Cielo for a few rides and I can't believe how great it feels to ride this bike. Climbs like a goat and flows like water down the hill. I think I'm developing a steel addiction.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyxcracer (May 6, 2011)

*more steel fun....*

I don't know how bada$$ but I love her!
Jamis Exile Reynolds 653/Salsa Cromoto fork . Set up 650B tubeless with Thompson goodies and a Surly rear hub. Great bike, hope it lasts forever!


----------



## titusracer (Aug 23, 2011)

Indy Fab Steel Deluxe SS 29. Hope to have some better pics soon.


----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

Vassago Verhauen

King Headset
King Hubs
XTR Brakes
Whisky Fork
SLX Crank
Thomson Cockpit



Vassago Jabberwocky

King Headset
Hope Hubs
Hope Brakes
Thomson Post/Ritchey Stem and Bar
Ardent Skinwalls


----------



## Eddie88 (Jun 21, 2014)

fire02red said:


> Vassago Verhauen
> 
> King Headset
> King Hubs
> ...


All nice bikes but I have a question about the Vassago Verhauen and Jabberwocky.
Is the Verhauen made to go either ss or geared? In other words, if you have it set up to go ss, but later decide to throw some gears on there, it's not a problem?
The Jabberwocky is strictly ss?


----------



## dolface (Apr 5, 2007)

This is why we have internets: vassagocycles - Home

(Minus the snark, based on what their site says, you are correct).


----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

Eddie88 said:


> All nice bikes but I have a question about the Vassago Verhauen and Jabberwocky.
> Is the Verhauen made to go either ss or geared? In other words, if you have it set up to go ss, but later decide to throw some gears on there, it's not a problem?
> The Jabberwocky is strictly ss?


Yes sir, the Verhauen is American Made with paragon sliders to go geared or ss. the jabberwocky can go geared, but only with the use of a gearplug (also on vassago's site) and a bunch of zip ties. Just got the Verhauen a few weeks ago. Definitely the best frame i've ever ridden! Hands down!


----------



## evoracer (Feb 26, 2008)

Bad ass for what I use it for...


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

fire02red said:


> Yes sir, the Verhauen is American Made with paragon sliders to go geared or ss. the jabberwocky can go geared, but only with the use of a gearplug (also on vassago's site) and a bunch of zip ties. Just got the Verhauen a few weeks ago. Definitely the best frame i've ever ridden! Hands down!


Wish I can test ride one of those Vassago Verhauen's.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Wifey's Q ball has me in serious component envy mode. My SIR 9 build is prison ward special by comparison :|


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*ReebMe*


----------



## ghetto (Apr 11, 2013)

'14 N9, 26.5 lbs


----------



## capt rob (May 16, 2014)

*Uav honey badger*

Honey Badger XL , Geared for Urban Warfare 55 x 26 , Specialized Armadillo Slicks a take off from there Uber $$$ Pedal assist Electric offering , Sticky on Hard surfaces decent on gravel and Grass Sux on Sand. Crest Wheels and some Trick parts. 22. 11 lbs.
Belt is Awesome and is Perfect for this Bike and it's purpose.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

I know I've posted before, but I got a new chain tensioner...


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

edubfromktown said:


> Wifey's Q ball has me in serious component envy mode. My SIR 9 build is prison ward special by comparison :|


Really digging the Q-Ball! Though I have to say your Niner looks pretty darn good. Is that a Knard up front?


----------



## SSPirate (Oct 3, 2011)

*Odd Sheep*

Oddity 29+ steel frame, Black Sheep Ti fork, post, bar. Pure sex.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Zaskar24 said:


> Really digging the Q-Ball! Though I have to say your Niner looks pretty darn good. Is that a Knard up front?


Thanks- wifey is luvin the Q-Ball and people have saucer eyes when they see it crusin past 'em :thumbsup:

Yup- that's a Knard 120 tpi up front on a 28mm rim (comes out to 2.71" of girth). Main thing I'm not a fan of on the SIR 9 is short chain stays. I am just about 6'2" and at times it feels like the rear of the bike hopped/lofted in the air too easily.

What I really liked about the SIR:

EBB (v1) was stellar, rarely creaked and compared to horizontal dropouts, much easier to deal with. I can get horizontals to move even with a bolt-on Halo 9mm : /

The rear was wide enough to accommodate a 2.4" tire on a 28mm rim.

I'm putting the finishing touches on an old skoo custom steel frame and forked 29er build that is definitely badder than the SIR...


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

]This is my latest abomination. Giant Trance Advanced 27.5 single speed via a Yess ETR/D tensioner. Works really, really well.









And this is my current single speed cyclocross bike:
Ron Shevock's Singlespeed Felt F1X Gravel-Eating CX Bike - Lost & Found | Cyclocross Magazine ? Cyclocross News, Races, Bikes, Photos, Videos


----------



## Ryanpmb23 (Jul 31, 2014)

*Niner SIR9 SS*

Hi All

First post on this forum...

My Niner SIR9 SS
Niner Carbon Fork
Hope Brakes
Chris King Headset
ENVE Hoops


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## colterday (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Dirtjumper02 (May 20, 2014)

*Morpheus Vimana*







:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtjumper02 (May 20, 2014)

*Morpheus Vimana Cont'd (on my phone)*


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

this thread makes me cri evrytim

I love the SS, but sadly, i have to have gears.

Lyme about destroyed my knee a few years back, and although I am 100% cured of lyme, it left me with a knee that 'may' bark at me and if I am on the SS I have no option other than keep hammering high torque...therefore need gears

so sorry to drop SS I thought I could keep on it, and i can, but sometimes the knee will lock or do something 'odd' and when that occurs...I can use gears to lighten load for a bit and unf*ck it while not losing the chase...

SS rules sadly I can't stay on them reliably. Lyme blows, people.


----------



## Jarz (Sep 3, 2010)

Trail work day.









Oldie but a goodie


----------



## tony110672 (Jun 6, 2007)

ibis tranny 29
sram carbon wheels
formula r1 brakes
sid 29 fork
gates belt drive
Easton carbon bars, seatpost


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

ive posted this before but since then I've put I9 ss wheel set the bars and stem from my sqishy stumpy on it and it's pretty bad ass for a xc frame that I've converted to a long travel ss and it's held up to about 500 miles of riding so far this year. Long live Raleigh!!!


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

The baddest? There's little doubt, it's gotta be mine


----------



## 69clunker40CWC (Aug 12, 2014)

This one (the Red Roach) is really bad. In fact it's terrible.







This one (the Silver Maggot) is even worse, I use it in the winter when the snow bike trails are super hard.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Not the baddest but I definitely dig it. Its chrome for chrissakes!


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

Chrome?!!!

That's sharp!


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

Here's my submission.


----------



## cxboy (Sep 7, 2013)

That bike looks fast !! Great build !!



Ooklathemok said:


> Here's an old picture of mine,
> View attachment 768688


----------



## slowNfat (Mar 30, 2012)

*I'll Throw my hat in the ring*

Long time lurker, Both of my SS, I love both of them but like kids both are very different. Everyone wants to ride the RetroTec and pick up the IF. RetroTec is 650b, IF 26"


----------



## dolface (Apr 5, 2007)

Love that RetroTec! I'm talking to Curtis about one for me!


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Walt Works 29er


----------



## DPeper (Jan 24, 2013)

*I think its the best riding bike I've ever owned.*

http://forums.mtbr.com/asset.php?fid=896567&uid=726458&d=1412016056







It a :thumbsup:Unit beefed up and down to 24 lbs. complete. It rides great. No spindly weight weenie parts. It's set up for business in the rocks.


----------



## rikaguilera (Apr 15, 2010)

Fun SS that I recently parted with. Only 21# as built in the pic. Miss it already...


----------



## rikaguilera (Apr 15, 2010)

I hadn't added the brakes to this one yet, and did end up changing out the crankset before somebody else HAD to have it. Stolen from my truck's locked rack... going to have to build another. Both of these SS bikes were a blast.


----------



## mattbyke (Jan 14, 2015)

I'd love to post my recent InBred ltd build, but don't know how to do that here. 
Anyone know how ??


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

rikaguilera said:


> I hadn't added the brakes to this one yet, and did end up changing out the crankset before somebody else HAD to have it. Stolen from my truck's locked rack... going to have to build another. Both of these SS bikes were a blast.


oh sh*t, sorry to hear that!

what are those rims on the redline? they look ace!

_edit:_ thanks for the info on the wheels!


----------



## rikaguilera (Apr 15, 2010)

They are "Sun Ringle" GOLD series wheels. They are seriously cool. Yea, hate thieves...


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

It's now clear that my earlier arrogance was, at the time, somewhat unjustified (see post 292). After ****ing around with 5 different bars, 6 different stems, 4 different cogs and 6 different rear tires over the last year, my bike is now almost worthy of my prior claims (still missing a dropper, Supernatural broke, waiting on a LEV). Had a hell of time figuring out it was the stack height causing me problems, not the short reach. Also had a hell of a time getting the chainstays SHORT without a tensioner with as big of tires as possible (settled for 2.3" HR2). Feels a lot more like my old STP now, which means things are as they should be.





Casualties since post 292:
1) Portland Design Works brass trail bell. Got smashed 3 times, finally destroyed, but protected my XTR brake lever each time. RIP.
2) Girly Fox 32 fork. Talas cartridge kept breaking. Good riddance. Thanks Fox for making a shitty fork.
3) MTX rim. Killed by a rock in Albuquerque.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I make no judgements, but I gotta say that is a goofy bar setup. I haven't seen anyone flip a bar like that since I saw a hipster running a wald touring bar upside down. He said it made him feel like Superman. Hope it's doing the same for you. Nice Walt, likin' the army green.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

dbhammercycle said:


> I make no judgements, but I gotta say that is a goofy bar setup.


Why not invert the stem and use a flat bar? Components are engineered to take loads in a certain direction and if that bar is upside down then it's taking a force in the opposite direction to which it was designed.

My 2c..


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

driver bob said:


> Why not invert the stem and use a flat bar? Components are engineered to take loads in a certain direction and if that bar is upside down then it's taking a force in the opposite direction to which it was designed.
> 
> My 2c..


I was going to say something along those lines, but...



Mr. 68 Hundred said:


> After ****ing around with 5 different bars, 6 different stems, 4 different cogs and 6 different rear tires over the last year, my bike is now almost worthy of my prior claims. Feels a lot more like my old STP now, which means things are as they should be.


----------



## JeffL (Jan 25, 2009)

I agree with the statement in general about engineering of parts, but if handlebars are engineered to take loads in only one direction I think we'd all be spending much more time in the hospital. Which direction would that be - pulling up or pushing down? There are times on grinding climbs on the singlespeed that I'm pulling up on the bar hard enough I feel like it ought to snap in half. It took me quite awhile to learn to trust carbon bars because of that (but I do now). Other times, downward impact forces from bombing downhill on technical stuff with a rigid fork gives me a similar fear. If I was worried a particular bar was weaker in a certain direction, I'd change bars...


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

Definitely a goofy setup and it was, I assure you, not my first choice. Got so frustrated with the fit that I thought it was worth a try, at least to confirm it was a dumb ass idea. Turns out, it worked. Still need to tweak it a bit but need a few more rides to be sure which direction the bars need to go.

With regards to running the bar upside down, it's certainly possible strength has been reduced. In my favor is that the bars are DH/FR bars (Azonic World Force) so I suspect they'll be strong enough. If not, I'm sure they'll bend before snapping.

The big issue is finding a stem (not a lightweight XC stem either) with 25 or 30 degrees of rise. I do have a Hope stem which I could use to see if it'll even clear the headset, but I need that on the bike its currently on and Hope quit making them. Any suggestions?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Mr. 68 Hundred said:


> The big issue is finding a stem (not a lightweight XC stem either) with 25 or 30 degrees of rise. I do have a Hope stem which I could use to see if it'll even clear the headset, but I need that on the bike its currently on and Hope quit making them. Any suggestions?


Bontrager: Race Lite 4-Bolt 25 Degree (Model #11232)

I like the Bontrager components.


----------



## oaker (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I got that same raceface sticker, now I just need the Pugs. Nice.


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Cannondale f29 carbon with a fox float.


----------



## work-ed (Nov 13, 2006)

*Custom ti/steel con-cock-tion.*


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

^ would love to see a build spec/ more info on that con-cock-tion. Looks like a beaut.


----------



## DPeper (Jan 24, 2013)

That's a big cock


----------



## guitarhero (Dec 20, 2003)

*My Stooge*


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Larry, Moe and Curly got nothing on that!
Fun sea foam green too.


----------



## Sprocket_Rocket (Feb 5, 2014)

Finished a few months ago


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

My new Carbon F29 with 29+ setup
IMG_3780 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


----------



## bigdog100 (Sep 13, 2009)

tim_w_sage said:


> My new Carbon F29 with 29+ setup
> IMG_3780 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


Do the tires rub? What are your build specs? How does it ride? Do you use a EBB?


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

tim_w_sage said:


> My new Carbon F29 with 29+ setup
> IMG_3780 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


That's Bad Azz!!!!


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

*Krampus SS*

Newly Single-ized. Haven't gotten her out on the trails yet. :ihih:


----------



## unabashedlypro (Nov 14, 2014)

My bike has only 1 gear. This is what it looks like.


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

bigdog100 said:


> Do the tires rub? What are your build specs? How does it ride? Do you use a EBB?


Tires clear fine. The front is offset a few mm to clear the fork but it is hardly noticeable.

Specs:
F29 carbon large
Lefty pbr
Velocity dally rim up front with a gravity 29x3.0 (planning on swapping when a few more options become available)
Hope evo2 hub out back stands rim with a WTB vigilante 2.3 tire
Ebb is in order but right now it is sitting at 34/18 with near perfect tension

The thing is a blast to ride and I am super happy with it so far


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

unabashedlypro said:


> My bike has only 1 gear. This is what it looks like.
> 
> View attachment 962676


I'll take your trail any day.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

My new ROS9 clyde build, very fun.


----------



## unabashedlypro (Nov 14, 2014)

SS Hack said:


> I'll take your trail any day.


...you should see the good part of that trail


----------



## atom12 (Aug 20, 2014)

Finished building it a couple of days ago but the trails are all closed so I've only ridden it around the block.


----------



## rikaguilera (Apr 15, 2010)

@atom12 that is a bad ass bike. Titanium frame, hydraulic rim brakes, telescoping fork! Love it!


----------



## atom12 (Aug 20, 2014)

rikaguilera said:


> @atom12 that is a bad ass bike. Titanium frame, hydraulic rim brakes, telescoping fork! Love it!


Thanks rikaguilera, the frame is an Ibis silk ti, the brakes are magura hs11's with Racing Line levers, and the fork is an Amp Research F3 carbon.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

oaker said:


> View attachment 958122


I'll Raise you a Dillinger 5 on the Front with Sun Ringle MuleFut 80SL rims


----------



## work-ed (Nov 13, 2006)

Gallery

Here's more info on the builder. Good dude, very crafty. 
This bike is stiff, yet the steel is very buttery. It's basically a dream come true.


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

My wife says hers is...so that's that.


----------



## mike5250 (Aug 8, 2010)

tim_w_sage said:


> Tires clear fine. The front is offset a few mm to clear the fork but it is hardly noticeable.
> 
> Specs:
> F29 carbon large
> ...


What does it weigh in at? I currently ride an aluminum cannondale ss and think about adding another at times!


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

*Ssod!!!*

Only those that are RepreSSenting Single-Speed or DEATH!!!


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

vudu said:


> Only those that are RepreSSenting Single-Speed or DEATH!!!


oh, that's so hawt !! wicked awesome, ...SSOD !!


----------



## oaker (Oct 15, 2009)

Normbilt said:


> I'll Raise you a Dillinger 5 on the Front with Sun Ringle MuleFut 80SL rims


Nice!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mattbyke (Jan 14, 2015)

That is the most bad ass stem cap of all time! Are those avaliable for purchase ?


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

go to our SINGLE SPEED or DEATH facebook group and ask to join.. details provided in there.. https://www.facebook.com/groups/263020687103008/


----------



## Mojo Man (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Double post from earlier.


----------



## bradxt (Feb 3, 2009)

*I'll put mine out there.*

I know it's cool to hate Specialized right now, but there isn't too much to choose from in carbon.
Stumpjumper SS carbon
enve bars
specialized stem
specialized s works seatpost
fizik tundra seat
xt brakes and pedals
nox am carbon wheels
chris king hubs on sapim cx ray spokes
specialized ground control 2.1 tires front and rear
rockshox reba fork, although I prefer to run it with a specialized chisel rigid fork. But I broke my wrist 10 weeks ago and the suspension helps. Hope to be back rigid in a month or so.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Cool bike!! I love my stumpy fsr regardless of the haters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azlakerfan12 (Jun 30, 2011)

Just finished mine.


----------



## NailheadSS (Oct 6, 2012)

My Ibis Tranny, got Lauf?


----------



## fixgeardan (Aug 20, 2004)

IMO. Mine. Thread doesn't say fastest!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

fixgeardan said:


> IMO. Mine. Thread doesn't say fastest!


What fork is that? Curious why you didn't opt for a Truss?


----------



## fixgeardan (Aug 20, 2004)

Well goes like this ,I had a diamond frame with this Jones unicrown fork my buddy had the space frame with truss fork we decided to trade frames but he wanted the truss fork.
Its fine with me Ive ridden all the combos of frame and fork and I really like the way this one rides. Now if I had the chance to get a truss cheap I might do it. But im very pleased


----------



## fixgeardan (Aug 20, 2004)

Actually I done think a lot of people realize just how good this fork rides. Ive tried 11
different rigid forks over the last 15 years and ridden many more including the truss and 
the Jones unicrown is awesome!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks for the explanation, Dan. I used to ride on the older Jones unicrown fork that was made by Vicious Cycles, but now my wife uses it on her 907 fat bike. I asked because this is the first time I've seen a SpaceFrame without the Truss fork. At least it's a proper Jones fork on there, and it's cool that you like it!


----------



## fixgeardan (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks . Jeff says its the first one he has seen with this combo. I like the truss but I cant spend $600 for one.


----------



## DubzOxford (Nov 9, 2012)

SS Pugs, just over 25lbs.


----------



## rsb201 (Jan 26, 2010)

Kona


----------



## jonestown (Feb 27, 2007)

here's my ti Stooge, slightly unfinished but nearly ready to rock


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

*Jones Plus*


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Baddest? Maybe not. Mine and loving it? Absolutely!


----------



## Mtroadie (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm old and slow but wanted a little bling anyway!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

*My entry*


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

*Banshee baby...*

I don' t drink the cool-aid...


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

robtre said:


> View attachment 1014123
> View attachment 1014124
> View attachment 1014125


I loved my N9 single speed...except for the weight. Rode so smooth!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

After a year and a half of riding it 1x11, my Gnarvester 29+ is now my 2nd SS:thumbsup:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

one piece crank said:


> Banshee baby...
> I don' t drink the cool-aid...


Please remind me: what exactly is it?
I have Scirocco myself, but the setup is pretty urban at the moment.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

robtre said:


> View attachment 1014123


:leghumping.jpg:

Had a sparkle blue N9 and loved it, now wanting the Chrome N9 in XL PLZ!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

It's Banshee's "missing link" - the Scratch, 16-inch/large frame with 24's. For urban I simply swap tires to a pair of DMR Digger RT's. Heck, I've ridden skate parks with the Gazz's - you can still ride everything, just the airs get boring. I love that bike!

I do wish I bought a Scirocco frame. The days of ultra cool bikes are numbered...


----------



## K_Hill (May 25, 2015)

*19lbs 12oz*

Frame: Chinese Carbon
Size: Medium
Saddle: Full Carbon
Seat post: Exotic Carbon
Handlebars: FSA K-Force
Stem: KALLOY UNO
Fork: SID World Cup
Rear Shock: Fox Float CTD
Chain: KMC X9SL
Chain ring: 32T Wolf Tooth Components, Endless 19t Aluminum
Tension-er: Paul Melvin
Crank: XTR M960
Pedals: Crank Brothers Egg Beaters 11
Brakes: Formula R1
Grips: Bontrager Race XXX Lite
Wheels: Stan's Race Gold
Rotors: Ai2 160mm front and back
Front tire: Specialized S-Works Renegade 2.3
Back tire: Specialized S-Works Renegade 1.95


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Love the Carver...*









I really miss my Vassago.
But I love the pugs


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

Certainly the baddest I've ever owned.


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

Sweet looking bike! what is it? I think I see a Reynolds Sticker, I want to know more.


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks! It's Reynolds 853DZB ( double zone butted ) tubing, with a Reynolds tapered steerer, 15mm maxle fork and Paragon Machine Works rocker dropouts.

The original build is here: Pete's XXXXXL custom SS 29er | Talbot Frameworks

I had some alterations made to the seat tube ( replacing an aluminium shim with a brazed in steel sleeve, ), so had a respray done at the same time


----------



## Tighe (Jun 4, 2015)

Not sure if it's the baddest of the bunch but it sure is a blast on the trails. 
Trek 69er SS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTBLoCo29 (Feb 13, 2013)

My Kona Unit in it's current form. Initially built it with a carbon fork, and I had it set up 1x10 for a hot minute. Getting ready to swap everything over to a Stooge frame with 27.5+ wheels. Will post when it's done.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

I got some fancy carbon downhill wheels and think I've finished my quest to build the baddest karate monkey.



Only problem is the darn seat bag kept falling off on that ride. I don't think the velcro and humidity got along.


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

Are you a bad enough dude to ride this bike?


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

ROS9 Plus


----------



## Bad V2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Carve.


----------



## WaywardTraveller (Oct 2, 2011)

Tighe said:


> Not sure if it's the baddest of the bunch but it sure is a blast on the trails.
> Trek 69er SS
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Built up a Trek 69er myself last summer. Had been looking for one with a large frame for a long time, finally found a frame in perfect condition. Awesomely fun bike that is for sure! Business up front, party in the back!


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Crappy photo but enjoying this so far:


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

*for your approval*

deleted


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

damn, that definitely qualifies. 

outstanding rockychrysler!


----------



## Raybum (Apr 16, 2009)

The baddest...


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

Undisputed...


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

*Yessir!*



Addy Marx said:


> Undisputed...


+1 ... Titanium ... needs no explainium !


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

Maybe not the baddest, but probably the pinkest.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

*The Stiffy est one*







Rigidgawddamndiculous spoken here!


----------



## tedo (Apr 4, 2012)

This is huge fun.

RSD Sargeant / 27+ / 140mm fork.
Cool bike. Has a threaded bottom bracket. Great geometry, sliding dropouts. Very cool little company up north.

Super playful. 30x18


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

ancient rascal said:


> +1 ... Titanium ... needs no explainium !
> View attachment 1075933


Actually mine is steel.. just polished and cleared. Ti, well, true, needs no explanium. Maybe one day


----------



## evad nosam (Jun 11, 2016)

Cygnus said:


> my offering, several incarnations of the versitale BuSS


Cygnus,

How do you like those drop bars ?


----------



## thesinglespeed (Jun 29, 2016)

Raleigh XXIX 2015 29er single speed belt drive. beat that  :eekster:


----------



## MTBLoCo29 (Feb 13, 2013)

My Stooge 27.5x3.0 rolling on Duallys with orange Hope bling.


----------



## irv_usc (Mar 16, 2011)

MTBLoCo29 said:


> My Stooge 27.5x3.0 rolling on Duallys with orange Hope bling.
> 
> View attachment 1079557


how much clearance do you get in the fork and rear stays with that set up?


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

work-ed said:


>


Dude, that cock is rock hard!


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Here's mine:










Don't look too close... it's a dinglespeed.

Endless/Chris King cogs in the back, Ti Thomson handlebars with ControlTech bar end extenders pushes it to 770mm wide. Paul levers tied to Avid BB7 S brakes. DT Swiss / Surly wheels, Ti Manything cage under the downtube from King Cage. Gravity dropper, just for fun, and an OMM Rack for some international touring - I get on a plane on Tuesday for a month of touring in Iceland.

I love USA-made components!


----------



## 5power (Jul 26, 2010)

BmanInTheD said:


> View attachment 1075951


Wow how is it with the plus wheels?


mdilthey said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Not mine. Average.
Krampus, MRP Stage, Dirt Wizards on WTB Scrapers, on King Hubs (when not in bikepackng mode)...

Krampus in single speed shred mode by Mike, on Flickr

I can swap to a rigid fork and my Rohloff in about 20 minutes for bikepacking mode (just bought a Paul Thumbie so I can try 1x5 on the King hub). And I want to do a trip on the SS.

Krampus on the trail by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## MTBLoCo29 (Feb 13, 2013)

irv_usc said:


> how much clearance do you get in the fork and rear stays with that set up?


Ton of room, the frame was designed for 27.5+ or up to a 2.5 29er. Fork will take 29+ no problem. I'll get some clearance photos up in a bit.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

5power said:


> Wow how is it with the plus wheels?


I love it. Feels like an ECR. Rolls over everything!


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

https://a66.tinypic.com/2yv8m09.jpg
https://a64.tinypic.com/2u45860.jpg

Minus green plastoc Deity pedals now as fitted ano orange Hope f20s


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

Damn! Can someone make it so pics show  tia.

I'm running a 2:1 ratio of 38T vs 19T but thinking of jumping down to a 34T or even a 32T for true offroad as it's a killer at the mo.

How easier off road will 34T if I leave the 19T sprocket at rear that is?


----------



## MTBLoCo29 (Feb 13, 2013)

Tinstigator said:


> Damn! Can someone make it so pics show  tia.
> 
> I'm running a 2:1 ratio of 38T vs 19T but thinking of jumping down to a 34T or even a 32T for true offroad as it's a killer at the mo.
> 
> How easier off road will 34T if I leave the 19T sprocket at rear that is?


32x18 seems to be the magic number for me. Can make it up 99% of the climbs but don't spin out too much on rolling singletrack or flats.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

AlexCuse said:


> I got some fancy carbon downhill wheels and think I've finished my quest to build the baddest karate monkey.
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem is the darn seat bag kept falling off on that ride. I don't think the velcro and humidity got along.


The strap on my seat bag just wore out. I used parachute chord to secure it to the saddle. It has worked out so well I'm not even sure I'll bother putting the new bag on when it arrives in the mail.


----------



## LittleBitey (Nov 10, 2012)

AlexCuse said:


> I got some fancy carbon downhill wheels and think I've finished my quest to build the baddest karate monkey.
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem is the darn seat bag kept falling off on that ride. I don't think the velcro and humidity got along.


Mind sharing the make/model and rough capacity of that seat bag?


----------



## seren (Dec 6, 2013)

*Mine*









Still a wip, playing with ratios, braze ons and stuff before it gets p/coated.
edit: It probably should be in the steel singlespeed forum not this one !!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Old bike...new setup. Finally converted to SS and loving it even though it's my 4th SS bike to date.


----------



## funhogger (Jun 17, 2016)

What's the weight Nubster? 
Love the bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Solo (Jun 11, 2013)

rockychrysler said:


> I respectfully submit Rocklobster #6, circa 1985... complete with Campy drop-outs and braze-ins for portage-strap, Hite Rite, and dual cages on the downtube. I added the WTB dropbars and the Cooks Bros. cranks in the 90s.
> 
> View attachment 1074952
> 
> ...


This is beautiful. Love this. I'm turning my old 'Pug Ranger' frame into an SS. 
Waiting for it to come back from the powder coater. 
If it looks half as cool as yours, I'll be happy 

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

Not quite as nice as some, but I kinda like it...

https://goo.gl/photos/qWmKS7dgR72uRekU9

Pretty light and she goes uphill nicely!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

funhogger said:


> What's the weight Nubster?
> Love the bike.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


21# even on my bathroom scale. Could easily get under that with new pedals as the ones on the bike are seriously heavy. And probably shave some more going tubeless.


----------



## Demoniac (Mar 2, 2015)

rolondo said:


> Maybe not the baddest, but probably the pinkest.


I'd like to compete for second-pinkest singlespeed!








She's actually a dingle speed, high gear @ 38/14 for on-road trips and commuting, low gear @ 34/18 for the Dutch MTB tracks.


----------



## imtb (Jan 15, 2004)

Here is mine.


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/cannondale-f-si-ss-rigid-16-lbs-994702.html


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

Might not be the baddest, but it is awesome to pull my little guy around in...until I took a corner too fast and tipped him over


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

funny story - i saw a brave dad towing a ride-along tandem through Water Dog PArk (aka Belmont/Ralston) recently and was sure he must be Superman


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

maybe not the baddest,but certainly one of the blingiest...


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Me of course.


----------



## JakeStroganoff (Oct 22, 2013)

2nd gen Surly 1x1. Chris King sour apple hubs. Raceface Atlas bars and cranks. 66Sick saddle. MRP Rock Solid fork. Onza Hog rims. Not the fanciest frame, but I dig her.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

LittleBitey said:


> Mind sharing the make/model and rough capacity of that seat bag?


Its a large timbuk2 pack. Contains the following:

1 29x2.4 tube
1 8mm allen key
1 multi-tool w/ chain breaker
4-5 spare chain links + quick links
1 tire plug kit
1 co2 + inflator

The velcro was the only real weak link. I've since replaced it with a more minimal bag:



It moves around more when I'm riding but carries the same kit. The latch should hopefully hold it on the bike better when it gets really humid. I wish it was just a tiny bit longer so I could roll it down more, and maybe stuff some foam rubber in the bottom to keep my allen key from banging on the seatpost.

New bag, same park:



This is where I got the new one Outer Shell Adventure - Rolltop Saddlebag


----------



## FLYINW (Apr 26, 2016)

My bmx cruiser inspired 94 Rockhopper.


----------



## Dan-W (Nov 21, 2014)

thesinglespeed said:


> View attachment 1079219
> 
> 
> Raleigh XXIX 2015 29er single speed belt drive. beat that  :eekster:


It is a shame this bike didn't receive any comments as Raleigh are putting out some fantastic MTB and CX in the States. Shame none of them make it to the UK!


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

A "badass single speed" doesn't have a geared rear hub with a bunch of spacers. Man up and commit with a dedicated single speed specific hub that 1. has wider flanges than 148boost. 2. makes a stronger less dished wheel. 3. Doesn't look like a scrap parts bike.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

Haven't posted yet, not very well staged, but for the time being I have nothing to change. 

ROS, medium, DT 350's to Flows with DT comps, XT crank, AB oval 32 chainring, Rockshox Pike RCT3 130mm, Niner low carbon bars, green Red Monkey gips with purple clamps, and I think those are all of the important bits! Maybe not the "baddest", but pretty bad in my opinion!


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

Haven't posted yet, not very well staged, but for the time being I have nothing to change.

ROS, medium, DT 350's to Flows with DT comps, XT crank, AB oval 32 chainring, Rockshox Pike RCT3 130mm, Niner low carbon bars, green Red Monkey gips with purple clamps, and I think those are all of the important bits! Maybe not the "baddest", but pretty bad in my opinion!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Holy seat post and upside down handlebars! Recovering road biker with a short torso? 

No, I'm not picking on you, you gotta ride what's comfortable for you. I just look at that setup and imagine being cramped with a bent back and my knees hittin the gut/chest. Anyway, nice ride.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

dbhammercycle said:


> Holy seat post and upside down handlebars! Recovering road biker with a short torso?
> 
> No, I'm not picking on you, you gotta ride what's comfortable for you. I just look at that setup and imagine being cramped with a bent back and my knees hittin the gut/chest. Anyway, nice ride.


Hahaha. I am recovering roadie, for sure. Only been riding a lot of MTB since moving to Idaho, the Bay Area is pretty much just jeep trails, and that is boooooring. My torso is pretty short, and this setup is really comfy. The bars are actually not upside down, that is how they were marketed by Niner. Many folks think they had the graphics installed wrong, and had to come up with something! I bought em because I wanted to try an "alt" bar, and these had 17mm of backsweep, and were only $80 at Jenson. Guess they couldn't sell them. If I want, I can flip them over, but so far this is super comfy!


----------



## FLYINW (Apr 26, 2016)

...


----------



## FLYINW (Apr 26, 2016)

hardmtnbiker said:


> A "badass single speed" doesn't have a geared rear hub with a bunch of spacers. Man up and commit with a dedicated single speed specific hub that 1. has wider flanges than 148boost. 2. makes a stronger less dished wheel. 3. Doesn't look like a scrap parts bike.


I'm sure not many care what you think about how they built their bike. People like you is the main reason I don't like a big portion of the cycling community.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Here's my new single speed Canfield nimble9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Raleighguy29 said:


> Here's my new single speed Canfield nimble9
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice and Congrats! I had a first gen N9 SS. It was one of my favorite rides.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Fortunately, that kind of *****baggery seems not to extend to the SS community as much. (In my experience!). Dude does list a Trek in his sig though.....


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

SeaBass_ said:


> Nice and Congrats! I had a first gen N9 SS. It was one of my favorite rides.


Thanks man! This replaced a chromag rootdown I converted to ss. Been wanting a n9 for a while and jumped on this one when I had the chance. Been really happy with it so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

SeaBass_ said:


> Fortunately, that kind of *****baggery seems not to extend to the SS community as much. (In my experience!). Dude does list a Trek in his sig though.....


I noticed that too... I think SS helps people find their zen.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Here's my scrap parts bike...
2003ish 26" Diamondback Vectra.
SID Team fork
Ardent 2.4" on Flow EX front
Ardent 2.25" on WTB rear
Absolute Black oval 34t ring
Surly 20t cog
DMR STS
Bontrager RXL bars

Quite bad.


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

WOWSERS! I suppose I must feel superior to other SS'ers as I have a SS dedicated hub lol.

Seriously though as long as it's SS haha.

I agree about the ZEN comment also as it has always been a revelation to me SS since my early days of original On One Inbred.


----------



## MTBLoCo29 (Feb 13, 2013)

Tinstigator said:


> WOWSERS! I suppose I must feel superior to other SS'ers as I have a SS dedicated hub lol.
> 
> Seriously though as long as it's SS haha.
> 
> I agree about the ZEN comment also as it has always been a revelation to me SS since my early days of original On One Inbred.


Yeah, I guess I'm not very badass since only one of my 3 SS bikes has a dedicated SS hub. Looks all cobbled together and what not.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Yeah, 3 of my 4 have geared hubs with spacers and one lonely Paul WORD hub on the Chameleon.


----------



## 3-Vok (Aug 23, 2016)

My first time here (hello BTW) and my first SS build

26" Kinesis Decade Virtue Prestige running 32/16t
RockShox SID RCT3 100mm solo air forks
Race Face Turbine bars,Race Face Ride XC Stem and NW crank-set
Race Face NW 32t ring ,KMC BMX race chain and 16t Gusset Sprocket
Wheels are Hope Hoops on Pro-4 Hubs with Halo Twin rail tyres (for now)
Saddle is Charge Spoon Stealth on a BLB track seatpost

Weight unknown as of yet - will post when I know


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^ A while ago I lost out on an auction for some gold Hadley SS hubs that would have gone into a build that would've looked very probably exactly like that, with the exception of the gold chain. Nice gumwalls too. Have fun with that SS!


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Maybe that came out harsh on this thread, I'll agree. 
I do feel that people should have accurate information on what parts make up a good or the "baddest" single speed bike. That's all. Have a good ride 


FLYINW said:


> I'm sure not many care what you think about how they built their bike. People like you is the main reason I don't like a big portion of the cycling community.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Not trying to imply superiority but whatever, you've got some nice bikes and I'm sure if you BFF was building up a SS you might suggest using a SS specific hub for a better wheel. 


Tinstigator said:


> WOWSERS!
> 
> I suppose I must feel superior to other SS'ers as I have a SS dedicated hub lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

hardmtnbiker said:


> Not trying to imply superiority but whatever, you've got some nice bikes and I'm sure if you BFF was building up a SS you might suggest using a SS specific hub for a better wheel.


Why limit yourself to an SS hub? Great, it's marginally stronger being dishless but I for one occasionally throw an RD and cassette on my Jones in the winter so when I'm on the snow covered trails I can ride uphill with a degree of traction in low gear. You post up a pic of your SS yet?


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Limiting yourself to a dedicated SS hub or SS build on a sweet Jones frame is one way to see it. I guess I just like having extra wheel sets and would rather swap them out. Especially on a really nice frame. I'll post up a recent pic of my Sir9


----------



## MTBLoCo29 (Feb 13, 2013)

hardmtnbiker said:


> Limiting yourself to a dedicated SS hub or SS build on a sweet Jones frame is one way to see it. I guess I just like having extra wheel sets and would rather swap them out. Especially on a really nice frame. I'll post up a recent pic of my Sir9


I agree in principle, but my budget dictates that I keep options open. My last 29er wheels had a dedicated SS hub. As much as I spent on the new wheels, I had to choose versatility. On my Cross Check, I have 3 wheelsets collected over time, geared road, geared CX, and SSCX with a Surly 
1x1 and ACS freewheel.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I've had a dedicated SS hub and I've ran geared hubs on SS bikes. I find zero benefit in running a dedicated SS hub other than they usually have higher POE but that's it. And honestly, I find very little difference in actual benefit between my current 44 POE Hope Pro 4 and my previous 72 POE Chris King. To each their own. But I'll stay with a geared hub so I have some versatility. But to suggest that someone is less because of a hub choice...well...that speaks volumes about what kind of d-bag a person is that would make that type of comment.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

MTBLoCo29 said:


> I agree in principle, but my budget dictates that I keep options open. My last 29er wheels had a dedicated SS hub. As much as I spent on the new wheels, I had to choose versatility. On my Cross Check, I have 3 wheelsets collected over time, geared road, geared CX, and SSCX with a Surly
> 1x1 and ACS freewheel.


try a white industries freewheel sometime,i have one on my karate monkey with a surly ss hub and its hella sweet...actually its a dos enos but i commute to the trails and the 17/19 combo makes the road part go by without being constantly spun out and the 19 is a good balance between climbing and top speed...


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

hamsterspam said:


> try a white industries freewheel sometime,i have one on my karate monkey with a surly ss hub and its hella sweet...actually its a dos eno


I'll 2nd the White Industries suggestion, I've used Shimano and ACS and the WI is much better than both and rebuildable. I've seen a few used go for pretty good deals on fleabay. I also have the ENO 18T on a Surly new hub and love it, but would prefer the chainline to match to the middle ring of a triple instead of the outer ring. However, it's a small compromise since I love the hub. I do have a WI eccentric eno disc hub I'm meaning to build for my RMB Blizzard and may use it on the MUSS just to see if I prefer it to the Surly. I will be getting a Dos one of these days for the Eno hub, probably 16/18 so I can continue to run the AB NW oval chainring. WI is badass all round.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

and awesome customer service,i managed to break something inside mine and they had the new parts to me in 2 days no questions asked aside from the lbs sending pics...im seriously considering one of their trials freewheels...and another thumbs up from me on absolute black ovals,super nice chainrings,they are just gorgeous....some purist may consider it cheating but they can try riding with my crappy 51 year old knees and meh climbing skills sometime and see if they dont change their minds!


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

[. But to suggest that someone is less because of a hub choice...well...that speaks volumes about what kind of d-bag a person is that would make that type of comment.[/QUOTE]
I'm responding to the topic "I'm building up a new SS 29er at the beginning of the year and was looking for inspiration..I realize that SS and all-out no expense-spared builds don't necessarily go hand in hand, but for those who said f-the budget let me see what you have!
I guess I'm a d-bag for suggesting a SS specific hub would make the Baddest SS. 
I hope the guy who started this topic is inspired and gets back to riding on his new SS and really wasn't trying to offend people that have geared hubs. Who knew?


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

hardmtnbiker said:


> [. But to suggest that someone is less because of a hub choice...well...that speaks volumes about what kind of d-bag a person is that would make that type of comment.


I'm responding to the topic "I'm building up a new SS 29er at the beginning of the year and was looking for inspiration..I realize that SS and all-out no expense-spared builds don't necessarily go hand in hand, but for those who said f-the budget let me see what you have!
I guess I'm a d-bag for suggesting a SS specific hub would make the Baddest SS. 
I hope the guy who started this topic is inspired and gets back to riding on his new SS and really wasn't trying to offend people that have geared hubs. Who knew?[/QUOTE]

well,lets just all agree that riding singlespeed is the coolest thing ever and people on geared bike deserve nothing but our scorn and contempt as we crush them on climbs and collapse into a vomiting heap somewhere safely out of sight lest they think we're ordinary 42 tooth cog spinning mortals!

that was meant to be humorous by the way...

me,i think any singlespeed is pretty darn cool,from an on the cheap conversion to a damn the cost custom build...if theirs one thing we can all agree on is riding bikes is fun,or at least it should be,i dont care what you ride,thats just a detail...if you're on a bike and having fun then its the baddest whatever bike ever...


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

As usual hamsterspam has it right. But... I think I get the argument for SS specific hubs. I think hardmtnbiker was simply trying to play along. His/Her idea to judge bikes like we do dogs or gymnastics was/is solid (or at least as good as this thread). Before we start we must first all agree on what "baddest" means. Obviously different for all us but if we truly want an answer (we don't) getting super picky/scientific is the place to start. 

AND.... my SS Surly Wednesday is pretty darn bad. For me baddest means an ability to ride anywhere I want. If the sight of me riding leads mothers everywhere to clutch their children tight that is pretty bad too. I win!


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

*SS specific hubs*
































HR called and said I must attend sensitivity training and not to post any more on the topic. But they didn't say anything about pics


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

hardmtnbiker said:


> View attachment 1090015
> View attachment 1090016
> View attachment 1090017
> View attachment 1090018
> ...


Thats a good looking SIR! AS I said previously, I would totally go for SS specific hubs, but if I did, I would be on CK SS hubs, but couldn't afford it. They sure look good on your bike though!


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks, I like my Sir9 it's not really light, but rides nice. These are Hadley's, I highly recommend them. CK Hubs are top shelf too and really easy to maintain. I had a set. To be traditional I'd look at White Industry or Paul's too when you get the scratch.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

*Krampus*

I swap between a Rohloff and dyno hub and a single speed setup. Krampus with King hubs, WTB Scraper rims, dirt wizards and MRP Stage fork. Love this rig.

First SS ride since last fall. by Mike, on Flickr

First SS ride since last fall. by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## 3-Vok (Aug 23, 2016)

bmike said:


> I swap between a Rohloff and dyno hub and a single speed setup. Krampus with King hubs, WTB Scraper rims, dirt wizards and MRP Stage fork. Love this rig.
> 
> First SS ride since last fall. by Mike, on Flickr
> 
> First SS ride since last fall. by Mike, on Flickr


Very nice - not familar with those forks.

Are those BB7 brakes you have on there?


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

3-Vok said:


> Very nice - not familar with those forks.
> 
> Are those BB7 brakes you have on there?


Thanks.

It is a sweet fork... and fits the DW on the WTB Scraper.
Yes, BB7s.

Here is is in bikepacking mode:
IMG_5092 by Mike, on Flickr

Here is is in winter mode (studs):
First very short ride on the Rohloff'd Krampus. Will take some reprogramming of the muscle memory for shifting. And ignore the floppy chain. Left the wrench on my bench and the wheel slipped a bit. Need to tighten it down even more. by Mike, on Flickr

Krampus on Bridge by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

bmike said:


> I swap between a Rohloff and dyno hub and a single speed setup. Krampus with King hubs, WTB Scraper rims, dirt wizards and MRP Stage fork. Love this rig.
> 
> First SS ride since last fall. by Mike, on Flickr
> 
> First SS ride since last fall. by Mike, on Flickr


Nice! Is that MRP non-boost?


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

socal_jack said:


> Nice! Is that MRP non-boost?


yes, new to me last summer, but its from the year before. standard front spacing. which lets me swap the wheel to fully rigid (winter, bikepacking) or to the fork.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

bmike said:


> yes, new to me last summer, but its from the year before. standard front spacing. which lets me swap the wheel to fully rigid (winter, bikepacking) or to the fork.


Cool, been thinking of doing the same with my ROS9 PluSS. How much room is there? Have DW's on i45 scrapers also, tried it on a Fox 34 couple weeks ago after reading someone on mtbr say "plenty of room" but I saw 3mm at best don't think that'll work in reality.


----------



## 3-Vok (Aug 23, 2016)

bmike said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It is a sweet fork... and fits the DW on the WTB Scraper.
> Yes, BB7s.


My BB7s lasted 7 years and outlasted two bikes. Swapped them off the GT for a cheap (but new) set of Elixirs - worst thing I ever did. Nowhere near as good as the BB7's - especially modulation. Got LXs on the Kinesis and when I upgrade, they'll go on the GT and the Elixirs will go in the bin


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

socal_jack said:


> Cool, been thinking of doing the same with my ROS9 PluSS. How much room is there? Have DW's on i45 scrapers also, tried it on a Fox 34 couple weeks ago after reading someone on mtbr say "plenty of room" but I saw 3mm at best don't think that'll work in reality.


MRP Stage, Surly Krampus, Dirt Wizards on WTB Scraper by Mike, on Flickr

MRP Stage, Surly Krampus, Dirt Wizards on WTB Scraper by Mike, on Flickr

MRP Stage, Surly Krampus, Dirt Wizards on WTB Scraper by Mike, on Flickr

I've not had an issue...


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Ibis Tranny with a belt


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

The "baddest singlespeed" is not one that is going to be using bargain basement bits, as defined by the OP. There is nothing wrong with a Gravity SS, but is a $500 aluminum singlespeed really the "baddest"? This thread is for the singlespeed that was built while using hundred dollar bills to light your cuban cigars. $100 OE wheels won't cut it, you're going to need some boutique hubs laced to some carbon to get full points. BB5's? pft. Better bring some Hope or XTR to the party! There is a thread for posting your singlespeed if that is what you want to do. If you want to post your bid at "baddest" singlespeed, well, you're going to have to bring something truly special to the table. Look at some of the other builds in here and you can get a sense for what you need. I have a Ti bike with carbon, chris king, XTR, etc. I haven't posted it here yet because compared to some of the other bikes already posted, my bike is just a clunky beater.


----------



## 3-Vok (Aug 23, 2016)

solo-x said:


> The "baddest singlespeed" is not one that is going to be using bargain basement bits, as defined by the OP. There is nothing wrong with a Gravity SS, but is a $500 aluminum singlespeed really the "baddest"? This thread is for the singlespeed that was built while using hundred dollar bills to light your cuban cigars. $100 OE wheels won't cut it, you're going to need some boutique hubs laced to some carbon to get full points. BB5's? pft. Better bring some Hope or XTR to the party! There is a thread for posting your singlespeed if that is what you want to do. If you want to post your bid at "baddest" singlespeed, well, you're going to have to bring something truly special to the table. Look at some of the other builds in here and you can get a sense for what you need. I have a Ti bike with carbon, chris king, XTR, etc. I haven't posted it here yet because compared to some of the other bikes already posted, my bike is just a clunky beater.


Hell, my Virtue cost £1,600+ ($2100+) to build in it's current form - and that was a lot of patience and bargain hunting, just to get it that low.

How much more of a spend are you talking about ?


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

bmike said:


> I've not had an issue...


Looks a bit better maybe than the Fox 34 I tried (2016 I think) but that arch seems way more substantial/beefier. Might try one if I find it on the cheaps, thanks!


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)

I am liking my new Tranny 29...


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

jbell said:


> I am liking my new Tranny 29...


I really don't like orange. Or yellow. But that is an awesome orange.... very nice!!! What is the weight? Looks like you pulled out all of the stops.


----------



## 3-Vok (Aug 23, 2016)

jbell said:


> I am liking my new Tranny 29...


So am I - very nice


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Looks awesome, nice color and build kit too. I just ordered some Maxxis tires for my rig.


jbell said:


> I am liking my new Tranny 29...


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

Lovely burnt copper colour like a tranny in a sun bed ;d


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

solo-x said:


> The "baddest singlespeed" is not one that is going to be using bargain basement bits, as defined by the OP. There is nothing wrong with a Gravity SS, but is a $500 aluminum singlespeed really the "baddest"? This thread is for the singlespeed that was built while using hundred dollar bills to light your cuban cigars. $100 OE wheels won't cut it, you're going to need some boutique hubs laced to some carbon to get full points. BB5's? pft. Better bring some Hope or XTR to the party! There is a thread for posting your singlespeed if that is what you want to do. If you want to post your bid at "baddest" singlespeed, well, you're going to have to bring something truly special to the table. Look at some of the other builds in here and you can get a sense for what you need. I have a Ti bike with carbon, chris king, XTR, etc. I haven't posted it here yet because compared to some of the other bikes already posted, my bike is just a clunky beater.


Hell, I have over $2800 in my 2001 Homegrown built into a SS. I will probably spend more putting it on a diet, but it's sub-20lbs as it stands now. LOVE this bike!


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

There are two types of people in this world... Those who see threads like this as an opportunity to share rad bikes, and those who actually think this thread is a competition...


----------



## MTBLoCo29 (Feb 13, 2013)

dbhammercycle said:


> I'll 2nd the White Industries suggestion, I've used Shimano and ACS and the WI is much better than both and rebuildable. I've seen a few used go for pretty good deals on fleabay. I also have the ENO 18T on a Surly new hub and love it, but would prefer the chainline to match to the middle ring of a triple instead of the outer ring. However, it's a small compromise since I love the hub. I do have a WI eccentric eno disc hub I'm meaning to build for my RMB Blizzard and may use it on the MUSS just to see if I prefer it to the Surly. I will be getting a Dos one of these days for the Eno hub, probably 16/18 so I can continue to run the AB NW oval chainring. WI is badass all round.


The WI is sweet, but I'm a cheap bastard. And somehow my ACS and Surly hubs outlived my first SSMTB and now spin on my Cross Check. It's crunchy sometimes, but it's doing OK for a 15 year freewheel and the hubs are still butter.


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)

hardmtnbiker said:


> Looks awesome, nice color and build kit too. I just ordered some Maxxis tires for my rig.


Thank you! I honestly did not want the Orange, but I needed a new frame quick and it was this or the black and blue. I was not a fan of the blue, so orange it was. It turned out better than I expected and I have grown to like it. I was originally going for the all black frame as I thought it would look nice with my silver hubs and a silver head set and other silver touches, but this works...

As for the build I did kind of go all out, but this is my primary bike. It is set up pretty nice with I9 wheels, Maxxis Ikon 2.35 tires, Chris King headset and BB, Raceface Next SL cranks, a 2016 100mm Reba, Thompson post and stem, Truvativ T30 bar, Ergon saddle and grips, and XT brakes. With all my race kit on the bike it still weighs less than 22 pounds (the big Maxxis tires are heavy and added about 1/2 pound over the Rocket Rons I had on it). With 2.25 Ro-Ro's on it and no tube or pump and Time carbon 8 pedals instead of the XTR's it was 20.8, now it is 21.7 or 21.9 ish (call it 22 pounds).

I have been on a lot of different SS bikes from 853 and XO steel to Titanium and have loved them all, but this Tranny is somewhat different. It has very different geometry with the low BB, very short rear end, and steep head angle than what I am used to so it is quick to turn. But what is most impressive is the stiffness. I never thought I would be able to tell a difference but the power transfer is noticeably better and faster from my other frames. Something between the Next cranks and the Tranny's frame really puts the power down. I am running the same gear and it feel totally different, much faster to accelerate and responds like nothing else. Don't get me going on how it climbs!! I am glad I made this purchase!


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

When I decide to try carbon,the Tranny is one of my top choices. I've had Ti but 26" SS and steel with my 2 Sir9's the newer one with the new 853DBZ and 142x12 drops with chain stay brakes did feel a lot better. I also run the RF NextSL cranks. There is something about the power transfer of a dialed in drive train. I think it's part of reason why I only ride SS these days.


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

Just finished building this 2014 as a rigid ss. I had the frame powder coated Kawasaki green and put new decals on. 
Build: 
Voodoo 500 rigid fork
cane creek 40 HS
thomson stem
Azonic bars
ODI grips
Stans wheelset with Flow rims, Stans 330 rear and 330 HD front hub.
SRAM crankset
bontrager carbon post
WTB Volt saddle
Deore brakeset 
34t Blackspire ring 
Forte platform pedals


----------



## 3-Vok (Aug 23, 2016)

Love the colour


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

I guess people don't really understand the meaning of 'Baddest Singlespeed'. I will try to explain:

This thread is supposed to be a place to show off your high-dollar-blingy-titanium-carbon-Chris-King-Anodized-Wonder-Bike. Bikes that make people say 'WOW how much did you spend on that thing!'

There's nothing wrong with your average-Joe singlespeed bike, but there are plenty of other threads to show them off.

Steps down...


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

bikeny said:


> I guess people don't really understand the meaning of 'Baddest Singlespeed'. I will try to explain:
> 
> This thread is supposed to be a place to show off your high-dollar-blingy-titanium-carbon-Chris-King-Anodized-Wonder-Bike. Bikes that make people say 'WOW how much did you spend on that thing!'
> 
> ...


Different people have different opinions. To me, the baddest singlespeed is a mad-max style, hacked together, murdered-out, post-apocalyptic, gets-ridden death-bike. Punk rock on two wheels, that's bad.

Other people's pictures:


----------



## 3-Vok (Aug 23, 2016)

bikeny said:


> I guess people don't really understand the meaning of 'Baddest Singlespeed'. I will try to explain:
> 
> This thread is supposed to be a place to show off your high-dollar-blingy-titanium-carbon-Chris-King-Anodized-Wonder-Bike. Bikes that make people say 'WOW how much did you spend on that thing!'
> 
> ...


If that's the case then it should be renamed the "Concourse Single Speed" thread =- not "Baddest"

and as for "high-dollar" - again (as I asked previously) please define

Mine cost $2100+ to build and would have probably cost a lot more without the insane amount of bargain hunting I did.

Is that enough ? not enough ? too much ?


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

People still don't get it. From the first post on this thread: 'all-out no expense-spared builds'



3-Vok said:


> Mine cost $2100+ to build and would have probably cost a lot more without the insane amount of bargain hunting I did.
> 
> Is that enough ? not enough ? too much ?


There is no exact price point, but to fit the above definition, I would think just the frame should cost at least that much!


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

bikeny said:


> People still don't get it. From the first post on this thread: 'all-out no expense-spared builds'
> 
> There is no exact price point, but to fit the above definition, I would think just the frame should cost at least that much!


Why is your opinion of a badass singlespeed more valid than anyone else's?


----------



## 3-Vok (Aug 23, 2016)

$2,100+ for a single-speed frame?

Have any posts lived up to that yet ?

Personally, if I had to pay that much for a Single Speed frame - it had better be gold plated, hand-rolled on the naked thighs of blonde, busty, female-welders and hand signed by Jesus H Christ himself


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

mdilthey said:


> Why is your opinion of a badass singlespeed more valid than anyone else's?


It's not my opinion, it's the premise of the whole thread, as stated by the person who started the thread.


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

Retail on the frame for my SS was $2300...but I bought it NOS on fleabay for $300. Maybe I got a good deal, maybe it was a terrible frame.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

3-Vok said:


> $2,100+ for a single-speed frame?
> 
> Have any posts lived up to that yet ?
> 
> Personally, if I had to pay that much for a Single Speed frame - it had better be gold plated, hand-rolled on the naked thighs of blonde, busty, female-welders and hand signed by Jesus H Christ himself


Yes, there are a number of bikes that live up to that, mostly early in the thread.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

bikeny said:


> It's not my opinion, it's the premise of the whole thread, as stated by the person who started the thread.


*shrug* well, whatever. It hasn't stopped several people from posting bikes I am very happy to have seen, and I doubt anyone's gonna scroll to Page 11 and read through this dialogue to ensure their bike meets community guidelines before they share a photo.

I say, let the badasses with sub-$5k bikes break the rules!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I had interpreted badass not to be the most expensive, boutique or limited edition but rather a bike than makes you turn your head as you see it roll by and shout at the biker, "Hey, what kinda frame is that?" where the response would be " Don't worry 'bout it, it's too badass for ya!" as the rider flips the bird and keeps rolling away into the distance. The kind of bike that makes Huggy Bear say "Damn!, I gotta get that in my stable." The kind of bike that makes a religious woman swoon and faint at the thought that God would allow such a thing in the realm of man on Earth that would most certainly start a war. 

Kind of, badass is in the eye of the beholder idea. 

If the OP wanted the most expensive blinged tricked out ride then the OP should have stated it explicitly in title, so I think he's got some 'splaining or clarification to do. Better start a new more aptly titled thread.

Also, not that it matters, but my Bianchi SS is way more badass than Hurricane Jeff's. Although, it may not be more badass than Cornfield's, if he ever finishes that build...


----------



## 3-Vok (Aug 23, 2016)

I still don't see what expense has to do with it
Which would be more badass - a Ferrari 250 GTO Berlinetta or a Muscle Car ?

Besides - I am clearly the winner as my frame has skulls on it - and there's nothing more badass than a frame with skulls


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

3-Vok said:


> I still don't see what expense has to do with it
> Which would be more badass - a Ferrari 250 GTO Berlinetta or a Muscle Car ?
> 
> Besides - I am clearly the winner as my frame has skulls on it - and there's nothing more badass than a frame with skulls


except flame stickers...they make the bike go faster,thats boy physics 101! hello kitty stickers and a hello kitty squeaky horn however makes it just plain embarassing for other riders when you cruise by them on your singlespeed up a hill...


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

hamsterspam said:


> except flame stickers...they make the bike go faster,thats boy physics 101! hello kitty stickers and a hello kitty squeaky horn however makes it just plain embarassing for other riders when you cruise by them on your singlespeed up a hill...


A sticker of Hello Kitty spewing flaming skulls FTW!


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

but mine has skull head badge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

*Flaming Skulls*

Misfit cycles! Not my frame but I've bought ss cogs from them back when they had them


----------



## 3-Vok (Aug 23, 2016)

See - now those are baddass


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

deleted


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

mdilthey said:


> *shrug* well, whatever. It hasn't stopped several people from posting bikes I am very happy to have seen, and I doubt anyone's gonna scroll to Page 11 and read through this dialogue to ensure their bike meets community guidelines before they share a photo.
> 
> I say, let the badasses with sub-$5k bikes break the rules!


I think there is a general expectation that anyone posting to this thread at the very least read the first damn post on the thread. It's just good forum etiquette. #getoffmylawn


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

solo-x said:


> I think there is a general expectation that anyone posting to this thread at the very least read the first damn post on the thread. It's just good forum etiquette. #getoffmylawn


deleted my thread-violating posts.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

rockychrysler said:


> deleted my thread-violating posts.


When did making a new thread become an execution of police power? Just have fun sharing, guys...


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## SingleSpeed73 (Dec 28, 2016)

LOL...a thread about who has the most money spent on their single speed??? What is the challenge and what is baddest about it? You just need to have money. 

As a former cat 4 roadie racer who didn't mind to drop $1500 on a powertap rear wheel ONLY (when power meter hub training becoming the trend), I have to ask if you race with it. If not..is all moot, really. Is just bike porn and more bling. Not really badass or baddest....


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Johnny Rhubarb said:


> View attachment 1115895


I love this bike.


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## evoracer (Feb 26, 2008)

This thing was amazing on yesterday's ride...


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

SingleSpeed73 said:


> LOL...a thread about who has the most money spent on their single speed??? What is the challenge and what is baddest about it? You just need to have money.
> 
> As a former cat 4 roadie racer who didn't mind to drop $1500 on a powertap rear wheel ONLY (when power meter hub training becoming the trend), I have to ask if you race with it. If not..is all moot, really. Is just bike porn and more bling. Not really badass or baddest....


It's not about money, and nowhere in the thread have I seen a disclaimer that receipts were required. It's about the blend of parts that make up the whole. For some, fashion matters not, it's pure function and looks be damned. For some, it's function and fashion both by carefully selecting their build parts. For others, it's carefully color keying select parts, while others it might be carefully making the colors of some components clash with one another. For me, it was about starting with my first frame up build with a decent new frame, using old parts, then upgrading as I had the funds. I'd bet you a beer that most in this thread would not pick the most expensive build in the thread as the baddest either.


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

HPIguy said:


> It's not about money, and nowhere in the thread have I seen a disclaimer that receipts were required. It's about the blend of parts that make up the whole. For some, fashion matters not, it's pure function and looks be damned. For some, it's function and fashion both by carefully selecting their build parts. For others, it's carefully color keying select parts, while others it might be carefully making the colors of some components clash with one another. For me, it was about starting with my first frame up build with a decent new frame, using old parts, then upgrading as I had the funds. I'd bet you a beer that most in this thread would not pick the most expensive build in the thread as the baddest either.


Most sane/reasonable reply to battle that lame ass comment.

now back to insane ss builds please haha


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

hardmtnbiker said:


> Misfit cycles! Not my frame but I've bought ss cogs from them back when they had them


What happened about this frame build I wonder...?


----------



## SingleSpeed73 (Dec 28, 2016)

HPIguy said:


> It's not about money, and nowhere in the thread have I seen a disclaimer that receipts were required. It's about the blend of parts that make up the whole. For some, fashion matters not, it's pure function and looks be damned. For some, it's function and fashion both by carefully selecting their build parts. For others, it's carefully color keying select parts, while others it might be carefully making the colors of some components clash with one another. For me, it was about starting with my first frame up build with a decent new frame, using old parts, then upgrading as I had the funds. I'd bet you a beer that most in this thread would not pick the most expensive build in the thread as the baddest either.


Apparently it is so. Read the comments dated Sept.... Even some of the earlier threads.


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

SingleSpeed73 said:


> Apparently it is so. Read the comments dated Sept.... Even some of the earlier threads.


Not sure why but do you always have the last word, even in real life situations


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Alright guys, lets knock it off. this is a place to celebrate cool bikes! if you don't like what you see, find another thread to read.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Agree with this ^


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Not really getting any dirt time these days.

More urban duty with these shoes.


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

This started as a stock Spot Brand Rocker 27.5+ just a month ago. I had Spot change the Reba from 100 to 120 mm before shipping. The only changes in the attached image is a Fox Transfer seatpost and a set of Answer Rove pedals that I stole from one of my other bikes.

I've since swapped the stem (RF Turbine 60mm), handlebar (Spank Oozy Vibrocore), pedals (Deity TMAC), and saddle (Specialized Phenom). Also swapped tubes for liquid latex. I was very happy to find the rims pre-taped! The pedals and handlebar are anodized bright green. That's what I get for allowing my wife and daughters to weigh in on my component purchases. TBH, I think it looks pretty cool.

Performance wise, my only complaint is with the Reba. No stiffness issues but it blows through its travel too easily unless I set it up really firm. I have some bottomless tokens on the way, hopefully that does the trick. If not, I'll go with a Fox 34. Fox is local to the point that my dog sometimes craps on their lawn when I take him for walks (I always carry poop bags and clean up, promise) so I like to support them.


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

Aquaholic said:


> Not really getting any dirt time these days.
> 
> More urban duty with these shoes.


That drive side crank arm glint tho' Thumbs up!


----------



## Radioinactive (Aug 2, 2011)

*come at me bro1!!1!!*

























4 sale






















​


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

Johnny Rhubarb said:


> View attachment 1130326


love it!!!!! looks better than mine


----------



## bigflax925 (Aug 15, 2004)

It's a singlespeed in that it's direct drive!


----------



## buell (Oct 15, 2015)

you're missing a dropper post and remote rear lockout...


----------



## Radioinactive (Aug 2, 2011)

oops


----------



## Radioinactive (Aug 2, 2011)

bigflax925 said:


> It's a singlespeed in that it's direct drive!


this is amazing!!

/thread



buell said:


> you're missing a dropper post and remote rear lockout...


>dropper post
>fixed gear
lelelel this thing is perfect the way it is, i think a dropper would be sketchy on a penny farthing because the saddle needs to be low, never high


----------



## AHCHIU (Mar 21, 2017)

*Niner One9 RDO*

Here's mine.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Radioinactive said:


> lelelel this thing is perfect the way it is, i think a dropper would be sketchy on a penny farthing because the saddle needs to be low, never high


I think you could get behind the saddle without too much effort on that one, anyway

My SS prefers a dropper..







Its motor needing work is keeping it from being too badass at the moment, but it has a skull head badge AND skull stickers:madmax:


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Skulls for the WIN!!!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Well someone posted my Weight Weenie as the answer in the second post of this thread and while I am flattered I just think it's about the smiles and at the moment my newest SS is making those for me.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

^^^ Now that's badass!:thumbsup:


----------



## dangdang (May 13, 2009)

@MK, you've got the colors so dialed on that Fuzz. Super radness!!!


----------

